# In which state do you live ?



## rosemerry

Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


----------



## Disworldluv

We live in the Baystate,  Massachusetts.  The western end, 7 miles from the New York State line.


----------



## wiigirl

Kansas City, MO


----------



## BigAlsGal

Indiana


----------



## tinkermommyof3

Illinois, not far from the Windy City (Chicago)


----------



## justcantwait

The beautiful Connecticut shoreline!


----------



## lilkimmyk

.


----------



## njmom47

(Ocean County) NJ


----------



## Julie521

Massachusetts


----------



## ArmyVet80

Indianapolis, IN (Naptown).


----------



## jenvandyne

I am in Alabama.   Hoover, near Birmingham.


----------



## ParrotBill

Western NY near Rochester.


----------



## jesswindsor

Kentucky, Go CATS!!!!


----------



## MissMaryQC

Sunny Miami, Florida!!


----------



## gloachat

Central Illinois, Fighting Illini


----------



## L&Lfan

I've lived in the Garden State, New Jersey, near Atlantic City for the last 24 years.

States  I've lived in during my 54 years of existence...

 South Carolina (22 years)
 California (1 year)
 Massachusetts (2 years)
 Connecticut (1 year)
 Pennsylvania (4 years)


----------



## SEA333

Currently Western Suburbs of Chicago IL, but a true Michigan girl at heart no matter how long I live in Illinois - Go Blue!


----------



## ImDMous

San Diego suburbs, California


----------



## Mysteryman19

Baltimore,Md


----------



## MOpGrad2013

Oak Grove, KY  but if I skip south about a mile, I'm in Tennessee.


----------



## kathie859

MOpGrad2013 said:


> Oak Grove, KY  but if I skip south about a mile, I'm in Tennessee.



  I'm at the other end of KY---across the river from Cincinnati.


----------



## BlueStarryHat

Pennsauken, New Jersey, just over the bridge from Philadelphia.


----------



## Katelly

South Shore of Long Island, New York.....forty miles east of NYC.


----------



## elric186

Dallas Ft. Worth area TX


----------



## goof1972

South Shore Massachusetts


----------



## Kristibo42

Ithaca, NY


----------



## JediBonas

Outside Albany, NY.


----------



## KaLyn

Pennsylvania!  Just north of Pittsburgh!


----------



## It'sOffToDisneyWeGo

Texas!


----------



## LastTripBeforeKids

Minneapolis, Minnesota!


----------



## RHMH

_*Fort Worth, Texas *_


----------



## ginamarie716

I'm from New Jersey!


----------



## CNYDisneyFan

New York.


----------



## NCDawg

Now a Georgia resident (4 weeks), previously from Asheville, NC. :::hi!:::


----------



## babydoll65

Rhode island


----------



## Gregowa

Charleston, South Carolina


----------



## sam52

Wisconsin!!!


----------



## FigmentMomma

Ma


----------



## MACfamily4

Suburbs of Kansas City.


----------



## mymickeyfans

Metro-west area of Massachusetts


----------



## orangecats2

near Cleveland, OH


----------



## Disney_Ohana

Hawaii


----------



## standleyent1

NW Arkansas


----------



## Etherflyer

Oregon


----------



## mom2cgj

Iowa here!!  But just across the river from Illinois.


----------



## Pooh2

Nh


----------



## taraplus2

In


----------



## Lembke4

Colden, New York!


----------



## CaptainKat

Just south of Hartford, CT!  But I also just spent most of the last four years at college in Western Massachusetts.


----------



## quexzea

Florida - MIAMI


----------



## thbath77

Burlington Vermont originally from Oswego, NY


----------



## monica9

ct


----------



## sharon_wv

Harpers Ferry, WV (near borders of Maryland, Virginia, and Pennsylvania).


----------



## pinkdaisyjane

Massachusetts


----------



## Sheilby

Jersey


----------



## aggiemomx3

Texas


----------



## BrerMan

Indiana


----------



## SleepingAriel28

Washington State


----------



## DanenRox

Rhode Island.  Go Red Sox!


----------



## chall94509

Pittsburg, CA


----------



## mooncrumbs

Maryland!


----------



## LovesTimone

North of Atlanta Georgia,  Checking in... We are starting to see some fall weather...

Go Braves... Go Falcon's...


----------



## monty

Victoria, Australia


----------



## salemnews

Disworldluv said:


> We live in the Baystate,  Massachusetts.  The western end, 7 miles from the New York State line.


 we live in Methuen Ma, right in the border of New Hampshire


----------



## salemnews

Julie521 said:


> Massachusetts


 Same Here ;0) loving Disney


----------



## salemnews

FigmentMomma said:


> Ma


welcome friend from Mass


----------



## momalita

Little rock arkansas and we leave tomorrow


----------



## hvyhttr

Indianapolis, IN


----------



## bjschil

Darlington, Wisconsin, leaving in 21 days.... So excited.


----------



## Nakkira

Delaware!


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

kathie859 said:


> I'm at the other end of KY---across the river from Cincinnati.



Over in Louisville, KY here!


----------



## jsdeforge

Hello from long beach island New Jersey


----------



## jsdeforge

jsdeforge said:


> Hello from long beach island New Jersey


 39 days


----------



## Roccosmom

We're   from CT


----------



## LuvDisney0616

Buffalo NY!


----------



## JediBonas

LuvDisney0616 said:


> Buffalo NY!



Go Sabres!!


----------



## DisneyWorldbuff

Colorado


----------



## iheartdiznee

Reno, NV


----------



## quigs3

gloachat said:


> Central Illinois, Fighting Illini



Central Illinois here, too! I-L-L Gloachat!


----------



## jrsmom

Originally from Ma, now Southern NH.


----------



## zianha

Texas!


----------



## sherpa88

Chi ago


----------



## hermosaguy

California! Close enough to goto Disneyland and survive the traffic!


----------



## Lindaland

Washington!


----------



## meloneyb21

Abington, PA


----------



## disneyloverz

From the great state of Wisconsin


----------



## compshu

Hawaii.


----------



## snowhitewonder2014

Maine


----------



## igarneff1971

Miami, FL


----------



## Donna M

New Hampshire


----------



## Onalise

New York, headed to WDW on Thursday!


----------



## Bertnie20

Colorado


----------



## Scottishbrit

30Mins from Disneyland  So. Cal


----------



## mdinme

snowhitewonder2014 said:


> Maine



Yup, same.


----------



## Pbuttadad

Louisiana!!!!


----------



## Imbri

Michigan!


----------



## eeyoregon

Oregon.


----------



## macphrsn

Michigan


----------



## RFrank9504

South Florida!!!


----------



## RBteachy83

Live in London


----------



## hokiesweetie

Virginia


----------



## ellyn2000

North Carolina.


----------



## mulan1123

I live in Canada.......


----------



## ToodlesRN

Washington state!!


----------



## Tanyabeth8

Maine


----------



## licensedtwochill

Louisiana


----------



## Mystic323

Pennsylvania


----------



## CdnSquirrel

Southwestern Ontario, Canada


----------



## Birdman1511

Texas!!


----------



## gibbow

Northern California!


----------



## aml3679

New Hampshire


----------



## maurihart

Mississippi!


----------



## soar2014

North Cackalack


----------



## topwif

Romford Essex near London England


----------



## rs90909

Black Hills-South Dakota


----------



## pamelahoney

Georgia


----------



## tchauvin

Green Mountain state of Vermont!!!


----------



## noseybears

Small town in England


----------



## bscheaffer

I'm from Florida


----------



## pate59

Cumberland, Rhode Island


----------



## blazer383

Clinton, Tn


----------



## xlsm

Northwest Arkansas


----------



## Jenny Sanders

Oswego, Illinois
29 trips to Disney World and counting...coming up next POFQ March 2014!!!


----------



## kmarie99

Central Wisconsin


----------



## biminibigblue

Fredericksburg, VA here, and brand new to the boards!


----------



## GetUpTop

Philadelphia, PA. A fun 18 hour drive


----------



## JWS7962

Kingwood, TX. About 22 miles NE of Houston. And yes, we DRIVE to Disney!


----------



## hhill

Colorado! Flying in from Denver in May 2014! Can't wait!


----------



## BelleCPP

TN. We drive to Disney only 9 hours!


----------



## bndida

Northern California.  It takes us 1 1/2 to get to San Francisco and 5 hours to get to Anaheim. =)  Best of both worlds!


----------



## gingerninja13

Manchester, England


----------



## LLLSRL

Northern Wisconsin...way too far away from Disney!


----------



## robynluvsdisney

Atlanta, GA... we drive to WDW in 7 hours flat and will be there two weeks from tonight!!!!!!


----------



## BeerMe

state of confusion


----------



## DVCCINDY

Northeast Massachusetts


----------



## Jessicavoet

Northwest Louisiana!


----------



## jsdeforge

Brooklyn ny


----------



## thej

Atlanta - so we drive to WDW in 7.5 hours. Not as close as where I grew up in FL though!


----------



## VroomFam

Oregon - from Texas through New Mexico, back to Texas, then Oregon.

20 months, to Florida!  Permanent move to Orlando.  I want to be the new Tiki Boy - Tarzan is apparently out for a 55 year old!


----------



## padams626

Florida


----------



## rznhal

Ohio!!


----------



## DisDuck44

Eugene, Oregon


----------



## HIGHWIND

Central New Jersey


----------



## RPH

Massachusetts


----------



## smiles5961984

Mililani, Oahu, Hawaii


----------



## Hibernians

The Bay State aka The Commonwealth of Massachusetts


----------



## LisaTC

Oh...io!


----------



## MichiganMinnieMouse

Michigan!


----------



## pinkfairyy2180

New York city in the  Bronx


----------



## Kpskyman

Pittsburgh Pennsylvania


----------



## KaLyn

Kpskyman said:


> Pittsburgh Pennsylvania



Me too!!!  Well, 30 min north of the city but close enough.


----------



## msd1776

Nebraska


----------



## CNYDisneyFan

New York (near Syracuse).


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Boring Danville Pennsylvania!!


----------



## kimbo0569

Queens, NY


----------



## MarciaBrady

Somewhere in EST. (Although somebody could probably figure out what state after reading alot of my posts.  If somebody guesses right or wrong, I'm not going to reply though.)


----------



## Jackerry

New York


----------



## Jackerry

I also live in Florida for a long time, but move to New York a few years ago.


----------



## jess2008

Florida! All my life, wish I was closer to disney though!


----------



## NJDiva

True Jersey Girl!!


----------



## Mawnstah

Michigan...Yipee


----------



## ianluvsmickeymouse

OKlahoma


----------



## siberian57

Connecticut for most of my life.  But after spending college in Florida, it might be time for a change.


----------



## addictedtothemouse

Oklahoma!


----------



## Krissy562

New Hampshire


----------



## jonilebouef

Louisiana


----------



## abiderned

Westminster


----------



## phillygirl88

Colorado


----------



## Ametista

Colorado


----------



## Cherbear013

Colorado


----------



## knewton64

CONFUSION -


----------



## jabysmom

Washington State


----------



## abbie15

Nebraska!


----------



## Holly Quinlan

Ohio


----------



## bonecollector

I live in the wonderful state of California and I'm actually located 10 minutes away from disneyland!


----------



## pollypineapple8

Northern Ireland, UK

But I wish I lived in Florida!


----------



## a742246

Benson, Vermont.


----------



## Susiecat

California!  The foggy part, not the always sunny part.


----------



## PolkaDotLuggage

The Great State of Texas!!!


----------



## disneyloverxx

England!


----------



## jsdeforge

Brooklyn New York


----------



## Corsetopia

New Mexico!


----------



## hurricane

Louisiana!


----------



## darph nader

Perpetual Poverty,Mass Confusion,or Arizona. I'm not sure which. 
It's hot,,,must be Arizona.


----------



## connie1042

SE Minnesota


----------



## prettylittlelady

Hawaii


----------



## CowgirlMama

Nebraska!


----------



## Landskroner

hello new here from ohio cleveland


----------



## missnesbitt

Northern part of North Carolina, absolutely out in the country.


----------



## Marquito38

Austin, Texas


----------



## IamJBo

Tennessee


----------



## kids1617

MICHIGAN!!!


----------



## southstyle

Tennessee


----------



## Kristina4109

Sunny Southern California.


----------



## fernfritters

Florida!


----------



## DanenRox

The smallest state with the longest name: State of Rhode Island and Providence Plantations!


----------



## tyandskyesmom

Joliet, Illinois


----------



## cootiezoo

South Carolina


----------



## Mikeyr71

Buffalo NY area here. (East Aurora)


----------



## Grumpy4196

Smack dab in the middle of Georgia. (Macon) 5.5 hours to WDW


----------



## SulleysMonkey

I'm in ohio...


----------



## rewilliams

O-H......I-O!!!!

Buckeye Babe.....Columbus!


----------



## buckeev

Firmly entrenched in a great state of denial.


----------



## bobaloo000

Jersey.


----------



## Aatif911

Michigan.


----------



## duckcmmndr

Arkansas


----------



## Pepsiduck

Jersey!!!


----------



## gaudioli

Monmouth county, NJ


----------



## Hndacrewd

Upstate New York.


----------



## compshu

Hndacrewd said:


> Upstate New York.



Whereabout? I have family in the Southern Tier.


----------



## soccermomof3

LOUISIANA!!


----------



## BP Roo

Kansas City, Missouri!

Walt's old stomping grounds.

Walt Disney designed Kasey the Kangaroo the mascot for the University of Missouri-Kansas City (my school!) as seen in my avatar.


----------



## Uncle Donald Wess

Alabama!!! Roll Tide!!!


----------



## 2manypets

Southwest Tennessee


----------



## ElizabethDarling

San Diego California


----------



## RedWinger3331

Michigan---GO BLUE!!!!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## aalliep

New Jersey


----------



## carmelhp

Indiana, outside Indy

Have also lived:

Philadephia, PA (S. Phila born and bred)
Bloomington, IN (go IU)
Fairfax, VA (while working in DC)


----------



## rebekahsd

Western MA here (Northampton area)!


----------



## JJJDisneyBuckeyes

Columbus, Ohio!  Go Bucks!!


----------



## Maleficensational

Just outside St. Louis, Missouri!


----------



## ilikewarmhugs77

Rural Iowa (though there's not much of Iowa that isn't rural).


----------



## Nztara

South Carolina Lowcountry. Visiting Disney Jan 2015


----------



## IamgoingDisney

from Indiana


----------



## JaimeInParker

My family is from Parker, Colorado


----------



## elizmeyers

New Orleans, baby!


----------



## leighton

Missouri!


----------



## OldPyrate

Sahuarita, Arizona!


----------



## funkydelia

Scotland, United Kingdom!


----------



## NormaG

Pleasantville, Iowa


----------



## ITALIANANGLO69

California!


----------



## DisneyKeyblade

Portage Indiana


----------



## karen4546

Northeast Louisiana Ya'll !


----------



## FanofG00fy

Maryville, Tennessee


----------



## TheyThinkImCrazy

Florida!


----------



## Princess_Nikki

Florida


----------



## Princess_Nikki

Florida


----------



## JKeenz

Massachusetts, North Metro Boston area!


----------



## bejuled

JKeenz said:


> Massachusetts, North Metro Boston area!



Massachusetts represent! Haha I'm a South Shore girl though


----------



## PATCHES643

Gainesville Virginia


----------



## disneyfamof05

Michigan


----------



## Tragedy6996

I live in Florida


----------



## cleverclovers

OHIO. About 20-25 miles from Cedar Point.


----------



## cedricandsophie

Illinois. Evanston


----------



## libertybelle08

North Carolina


----------



## greenjellybean

South Carolina


----------



## JustMinnie

Auburn, IN


----------



## julluvsdisney

Massachusetts


----------



## hdh23

Idaho


----------



## jsdeforge

Long beach island NJ


----------



## JeffDavis75

Mississippi (Wishing to be in Florida again)


----------



## dawgfan

Georgia


----------



## crosssha

I'm from New Jersey!


----------



## ChrisMM

I live in Massachusetts!


----------



## frozenchick

MissMaryQC said:


> Sunny Miami, Florida!!



I would kill to live there! I live in crappy Buffalo, NY


----------



## gschon

TEXAS !


----------



## TheMonsterKeeper

NEVADA!


----------



## JoeFromSeoul

Confusion - my natural state. 

Born and raised in Wyoming, now living in South Korea.


----------



## LetsGoToo

Alabama!


----------



## ForeDisney

Florida


----------



## Kristina4109

California


----------



## gofordrew

Tennessee! Near Nashville


----------



## delilah30

Rhode Island


----------



## Aatif911

Michigan!  Go Blue.. hehe


----------



## RubySue

Colorful Colorado


----------



## alan68

Another Lone Star Disney fan.
Quick question to any of you fellow Texans:  Do any of you drive to WDW Florida?  If so, what's a good half-way point?  I was thinking Biloxi.  Advice?


----------



## RickMickey

Connecticut here....


----------



## gericoronado

Beautiful Southern California...home of the original House of Mouse!


----------



## qtkksmom

Western New York...Rochester area!


----------



## Scottishbrit

gericoronado said:


> Beautiful Southern California...home of the original House of Mouse!



Me to!!!!


----------



## Oswald27

I am from So. California as well.


----------



## DisneySJR

_I spend enough time in both California and Florida that I consider myself "honorary" citizens of those states! 

My real home is in Canada - just outside Toronto to be exact. _


----------



## LarryFmScotland

I'm English. Lived in Scotland for 20 years. I now live in Texas.  It's all a bit confusing and weird if you ask me. 

Cheers Larry.


----------



## jsdeforge

Long Beach Island NJ


----------



## Kristina4109

Oswald27 said:


> I am from So. California as well.



Looks like there's a lot of us SoCal residents here!


----------



## iLoveMickey87

I am in Florida as well!


----------



## BrerRabbit66

Indiana


----------



## princesshannah001

I'm from Kentucky


----------



## HRHPrincessAriel

Texas!


----------



## Saimaeve

I just moved to Arizona this year.


----------



## ginamarie716

Central New Jersey!


----------



## SimonSez

North Carolina


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

I am from Baltimore but live in NE Alabama.


----------



## Clawdya

Add me to the Southern California list!


----------



## laura-k

Minnesota


----------



## ellemyr

Nice! =D


----------



## DisneyDahling

Youngstown, Ohio.


----------



## shortygirlk2

Mn


----------



## HailtotheVictors

Texas


----------



## klynch222

Massachusetts ... by way of NYC


----------



## stray80

Mass


----------



## ATeam2014

I live in Georgia!


----------



## matth9081

ATeam2014 said:


> I live in Georgia!



Same here, Douglasville!


----------



## lola789

New Jersey!


----------



## Sweets156

About an hour away from Walt Disney World!


----------



## MrsAyres

Maryland!


----------



## Juliana

I'm from Brazil but I live in Huntsville,  AL


----------



## DHPmagic

Wishing for Florida!


----------



## str6000

Youngstown, Ohio


----------



## pszuch

Pittsburgh, Pa.


----------



## knkmom

So California!


----------



## DrewinPA

North of Philly, PA


----------



## kphamousbr

Baton Rouge, Louisiana


----------



## Swissdog2010

State of perpetual confusion.


----------



## jsdeforge

Long Beach Island, NJ


----------



## uwascuba

Virginia


----------



## Huskiesrule

Illinois


----------



## Mrrizzoratt1971

Massachusetts. Right on the New Hampshire Border.


----------



## Nebula

PA - Schuylkill County (The Skook)


----------



## Brise Nannie

Maryland


----------



## Mickeyman14

Greenwich, CT


----------



## disneywlf

Westbury, NY


----------



## Samasquatch

Tennessee


----------



## galaxygirl76

Iowa.

 Go Hawks!


----------



## PrincessNelly

Central New Jersey!


----------



## lor225

New Jersey!


----------



## spideymike

Ohio!


----------



## Kristina4109

knkmom said:


> So California!



Hope you're enjoying this weird weather we're having!


----------



## jml223

Louisiana


----------



## csm101

North of Buffalo, NY - Like T.O


----------



## saintfan

Pa


----------



## alaughlin

Alabama


----------



## joeshan

Ohio


----------



## Mrs.Prince

Tennessee


----------



## ju1ev

Virginia


----------



## Disneylvr1971

Wisconsin


----------



## leahlefler

New York (Jamestown)!


----------



## jsdeforge

Long Beach Island NJ


----------



## sugarmagnolia325

Upstate, SC.  Go Tigers


----------



## JoeyEmmaMomma

Fl


----------



## cleverclovers

Ohio   20 some miles from Cedar Point.


----------



## pumpkinhead10a

Stellarton, Nova Scotia, Canada


----------



## 2neverland

Jerry City, Ohio


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

It would be neat to see this as a poll.  

South Jersey


----------



## nastory4

North Jersey, about 45 minutes from Yankee Stadium


----------



## shell12367

Maryland


----------



## jameson314

Wisconsin 

GO! PACK! GO!


----------



## amies

Missouri!


----------



## howardlee2

Illinois!


----------



## Kelly2377

New Jersey (south Jersey)


----------



## j4disneyworld

Hudson Valley Region, New York!


----------



## Fantazmickey

Albuquerque, New Mexico


----------



## Rileyroo26

New Jersey! (central)


----------



## Networth

Florida. Born and raised all over the state.


----------



## mistilee

Toledo, Oh


----------



## Swissdog2010

State of Dissipation


----------



## PrincessNelly

Swissdog2010 said:


> State of Dissipation



Oh so you live in NJ 
Woah... I was joking but I realized you really do live in NJ.... lol


----------



## d3gauss

Colorado


----------



## Eetx

Tx!


----------



## Cira

Florida here checking in!


----------



## TLynn85

Jersey Shore here!


----------



## mamamousejess

Kentucky

MamaMouse to C (DD, 3, wish kid) and Z (DS, 3)


----------



## barneyda

Tulsa, Oklahoma


----------



## Jenlyn75

I'm a true GEORGIA Peach! (In Acworth about 25 mins North of Atlanta)


----------



## North of Mouse

Reside in NC now, but will always be a south Louisiana girl!!


----------



## rushing

Louisiana checking in!


----------



## Elevationist

South Carolina!


----------



## disneyteacher74

New Jersey


----------



## tatra83

Texas


----------



## Giwreh

Not in America ...  
Flanders region, Belgium, EC


----------



## eeyore344

Alabama


----------



## EKGinNYC

New York!


----------



## megamom123

South Carolina


----------



## MrsDMed

New Hampshire


----------



## jsdeforge

New Jersey


----------



## ilikewarmhugs77

Se Iowa.


----------



## djm08150

(Long Island) New York


----------



## rl3

Wisconsin


----------



## Kristina4109

djm08150 said:


> (Long Island) New York



I was raised on Long Island!  Brentwood, to be exact.  Still remember those flights from MacArthur to WDW.


----------



## patches07

Illinois, not far from the Windy City


----------



## NicholeV

New York, on the Canadian border.


----------



## OnePrinceOnePrincess

Born and raised on Cape Cod in Massachusetts - been living in Maine for my DH's job the last 4 years.

Love NE!


----------



## gea33

New Jersey


----------



## smsraven

Louisiana


----------



## btb10

North Carolina


----------



## emilyrush

Texas


----------



## djm08150

Kristina4109 said:
			
		

> I was raised on Long Island!  Brentwood, to be exact.  Still remember those flights from MacArthur to WDW.



Its getting harder and harder to get direct, non-stop flights though. I feel like Orlando is the only direct flight I use, and that's like 2-3 out of the roughly 8-10 daily offered to Orlando. Everything else goes through Philly or Baltimore... We need JetBlue here!


----------



## odieodie

La


----------



## mgoodm1

Michigan


----------



## Princess Tam

Nh


----------



## jsdeforge

Long Beach Island NJ


----------



## BelleDisnE

Massachusetts


----------



## lizziethorn

Alabama


----------



## Terrilyn86

Baton Rouge, La.


----------



## Kristina4109

djm08150 said:


> Its getting harder and harder to get direct, non-stop flights though. I feel like Orlando is the only direct flight I use, and that's like 2-3 out of the roughly 8-10 daily offered to Orlando. Everything else goes through Philly or Baltimore... We need JetBlue here!



JetBlue doesn't fly direct from LAX to MCO either.  I'd love to fly out of Burbank, but NOTHING is direct from there.


----------



## Deanna1221

Houma, Louisiana


----------



## KimviG

Just South of Boston, Ma


----------



## bsh117

Florida!


----------



## JoeyEmmaMomma

Florida


----------



## Kristina4109

Deanna1221 said:


> Houma, Louisiana



Isn't that where Ed and Vicky from the Biggest Loser are from?  Love that show!


----------



## jsdeforge

New Jersey / NYC


----------



## Sanderspooh

Illinois


----------



## ricr22




----------



## ccrichter




----------



## tevans1820

Alabama


----------



## kogekazu

Ny


----------



## Imgoofy2014

I'm from Connecticut , Go Bruins !!


----------



## Mad4Disney80

South Alabama in the process of moving to Lucedale MS, and traveling back and forth to Texas where my husband is currently working.


----------



## Minnie Yoo Hoo

Wisconsin


----------



## ColoradoEquestrian

Colorado here!


----------



## Superblonde

Our Nation's Capitol - Washington DC


----------



## nkp17

Mississippi Gulf Coast


----------



## Bradyr419

Live in North Delaware, but it should just be considered south Philly!


----------



## remyluck

Indiana


----------



## jd65

Long Island, NY


----------



## HoneybeeDC

Greetings from DC!


----------



## minnie45

Houma, LA


----------



## SouthAlabama5er

Alabama Gulf Coast


----------



## leiluke

Louisville kentucky


----------



## TireGirl

Alabama!


----------



## jsdeforge

Jersey shore


----------



## Monorail Pink

Hi I'm in Georgia.


----------



## vettegirl

Texas

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Asuva03

South Mississippi


----------



## JamieLyn

Texas


----------



## heywagners

North Carolina!


----------



## AshleyG

OOOOOKLAHOMA!!!


----------



## heynowirv

SE Pa. Doin' The Mummer's Strut!


----------



## TylerBarnett

Lexington, Ky. Home to bourbon, horses, and college basketball! =)

-Tyler


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

leiluke said:


> Louisville kentucky





TylerBarnett said:


> Lexington, Ky. Home to bourbon, horses, and college basketball! =)  -Tyler



Welcome neighbors! Louisville native here.


----------



## stasijane

Missouri


----------



## riverbend11

Chattanooga, TN


----------



## bebec22

Rhode Island


----------



## Nick C

Florida here.


----------



## ~pixiedust~

Massachusetts


----------



## Kinetic

Southern California here!


----------



## jcarroll518

Tennessee


----------



## jsdeforge

New Jersey


----------



## Kristina4109

Kinetic said:


> Southern California here!



Me, too, Kinetic!  In fact, I was in the Happiest Place on Earth on Saturday!  And I was in the Most Magical Place on Earth in June.


----------



## Kamilla J

Louisiana


----------



## jsebsirois

I'm gonna cheat a bit : province of Quebec here!


----------



## DisneyGeek2184

New Jersey!


----------



## TeresaR

The Evergreen state of Washington here. We get a lot of you Alaskan cruisers here every summer.


----------



## carriern

New Jersey 38 days til Jersey week


----------



## orbeachlover

Oregon


----------



## Vbellman

Wisconsin


----------



## redseat

The lovely state of Massachusetts!


----------



## kcshae04

Texas


----------



## Texas Mickey

Hot and Dry, Abilene, West Texas


----------



## mota

Dallas, Texas


----------



## heidiboo

Virginia


----------



## Sha259

I'm in Southeastern PA!


----------



## jaydubjw24

indiana


----------



## sb127

Massachusetts!  The foliage is lovely this time of year.


----------



## Tony NY

Orlando, FL


----------



## bluetenshi55

Nevada


----------



## angeladcp

Arkansas


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Good ol' New York City accent and all!


----------



## alisigns

ALASKA!!


Aleisha


----------



## Danny K

Used to live overseas in Egypt, but now I am back home in Connecticut. I live in Glastonbury area.


----------



## kdwhite

North Carolina!!  Go Wolfpack!


----------



## HizMinnie2015

tinkermommyof3 said:


> Illinois, not far from the Windy City (Chicago)



Me too tinkermommy of 3; I'm in Rolling Meadows...


----------



## pugglemom

Connecticut!


----------



## SeaPic

Washington


----------



## Bookworm62

Texas


----------



## RickMickey

Connecticut here


----------



## jewelspirit

Southern California... 10 minute drive from Disneyland


----------



## dvc at last !

Ny


----------



## Twin45

Maryland


----------



## MagicalJamJam

Hi everyone! I'm from South Carolina


----------



## Kristina4109

jewelspirit said:


> Southern California... 10 minute drive from Disneyland



I'm in SoCal, too, but further away from DL.  Hope you're enjoying the rain today!


----------



## kimanaFL

Northeast Florida

I grew up in the Midwest but thankfully made it to FL when I was 18.


----------



## Merida DunBroch

Southern Ohio. I'd much rather be in Anaheim or Bay Lake.


----------



## jameson314

Southeast Wisconsin! Go Pack Go!!


----------



## Chris Lee

I am in Nevada.


----------



## jaqriv

The great state of Texas!  hi yall.


----------



## jaqriv

Bookworm62 said:


> Texas


Always nice to see a fellow Texan. Whoop woop.


----------



## Phicinfan

South Western Ohio

Go Bucks!


----------



## amber_cntrygrl

Alabama! Roll Tide!


----------



## TrueLove's1stKiss

Connecticut


----------



## RustManFan

I am from New Jersey but due to my college years (and a few after) I am a huge Cleveland Browns fan!  Go Brownies!!


----------



## katya15

Minnesota


----------



## DameJenny

Puerto Rico


----------



## LaurenLC

California!


----------



## klynn888

Iowa/Illinois border!!


----------



## daisyNminnie

Massachusetts !


----------



## Carlsbaddrew

San Diego, CA!

Thinking about buying a premier pass for 2015/2016!  Woo!


----------



## nene0182

North Dakota. About three blocks from Minnesota


----------



## cudazmuda

We are from Virginia Beach.


----------



## MsSweet

I'm from Louisiana!


----------



## Cindyella

I'm from Michigan!


----------



## grammimouse

Rhode Island --- The Ocean State.


----------



## sug78

Alaska


----------



## pate59

Rhode Island


----------



## jmaussies

Michigan


----------



## Off to Neverland 7

California


----------



## Kristina4109

Off to Neverland 7 said:


> California



Me, too!  Although right now I'm typing this from NM.  It's 17 degrees out.


----------



## RooRach0906

Virginia about 45 minutes outside of Richmond.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

From Pensacola, Fl and currently living on the Fl Space Coast.


----------



## SoupKidsX3

I'm from Massachusetts


----------



## dcraythorn

Utah


----------



## dwbrewster

I'm in Virginia - about 30-40 mins from Washington, DC. Also down the street from where Disney ALMOST built Disney's America! 

http://www.disneydrawingboard.com/DA Haymarket/DAHaymarket.html


----------



## urbanhooligan

Born and raised in Central Florida (the Space Coast) but now NY,NY...


----------



## tiggerguy2000

New Jersey !!!  At the Shore...


----------



## briggscreek

Oregon


----------



## bluefunnel

California, San Francisco Bay area.


----------



## Candleshoe

I live in a constant State of wishing I were at Disney.  

And I live in Texas.


----------



## Cassarye

Iowa


----------



## ice cube

New York...


----------



## Kristina4109

ice cube said:


> New York...



Ice Cube, I got my Bachelor's at good ol' SUNY Purchase!


----------



## duszek72

Alberta


----------



## glencoe

Long Island, New York


----------



## cmrdgrs

glencoe said:


> Long Island, New York



Born and raised on Long Island, now calling Phoenix AZ my home since 2002.


----------



## cyneswith

On the border between the state of confusion and sleep deprivation...

Oh wait, that's not what you meant.

South Carolina.


----------



## Kristina4109

glencoe said:


> Long Island, New York



Raised in Brentwood, L.I.!


----------



## prettylittlelady

Born and raised in the Southern Tier area of NY but now live in North Carolina.


----------



## Ambshley

Ontario over here.


----------



## Emca11

Georgia


----------



## dubskates

Massachusetts, a little north of Boston...


----------



## sluggozmom

Massachusetts here too ️


----------



## jeepwreck

no stares here but we live in british columbia, canada


----------



## Ugf1189

Hi, I'm from palm springs, ca. Lucky to have dlr only 2 hrs away!


----------



## a742246

Hello from Vermont!


----------



## zianha

Texas, y'all!


----------



## Wreilly228

Right up the road!


----------



## DisneyFan2015

Hello All - Missouri here


----------



## pixiegirl131415

Frosty Minnesota here! Today it's supposed to get above freezing, which we consider a heat wave in January...


----------



## hiderfamily

Iowa


----------



## Melindarella

Georgia!


----------



## letsgettogether

Portland, Oregon!


----------



## abl5710

Colorado, here!


----------



## okiedisnut

Oklahoma!!


----------



## Kristina4109

Ugf1189 said:


> Hi, I'm from palm springs, ca. Lucky to have dlr only 2 hrs away!



I'm in Tujunga, CA - about 45 minutes away in no traffic.  But I'm still trying to figure out when that is.


----------



## karen4546

Northeast Louisiana- Duck Dynasty Country


----------



## cheshiregoofy22

Currently snowy Midcoast Maine!


----------



## aSiAnRiCk

Sunny South Florida ... except during the hurricane season


----------



## kathyroseus

I live in California.


----------



## billnye97

Wonderful snowy northern Ohio.


----------



## Kristina4109

kathyroseus said:


> I live in California.



Whereabouts?  I'm in Tujunga.


----------



## kathyroseus

In San Jose, CA.


----------



## WendyLou

North CArolina


----------



## PATCHES643

Gainesville Virginia


----------



## RIdisfan

We are from RI and need to get to WDW to get away from this cold


----------



## VictoriaT

Michigan here!  My future state is Florida


----------



## eastendlights

Right in the middle of Southern Connecticut.


----------



## labrat1518

Drizzly, foggy Idaho!


----------



## Jenkins

Indiana!


----------



## Jenny Sanders

Illinois


----------



## DIS_MIKE

NEPA


----------



## FLSarah

I'm originally from Indiana & live in southwest FL now.


----------



## LifeWithLouie

Formerly Chicago (left my heart there)
Recent Move: Southern Indiana...like it, but strangely enough, I miss Chicago winters. NEVER thought I'd say that.


----------



## LifeWithLouie

HizMinnie2015 said:


> Me too tinkermommy of 3; I'm in Rolling Meadows...


I was from Buffalo Grove.  Up to visit family in Gurnee and Itasca every chance I get.


----------



## NobleAlyssum

angeladcp said:


> Arkansas



GASP! I didn't think I would find another!
Though I have to confess, I am not native. Military brat.


----------



## Newsies

New Jersey right now, but I'm about to go to school in New York City


----------



## Heidirsarto

São Paulo, Brazil.


----------



## KatMark

Illinois for all of my life, but Fall next year hubby and I will be calling Florida our home State


----------



## Kristina4109

Newsies said:


> New Jersey right now, but I'm about to go to school in New York City



I went to school in New York City, too!  Mannes College of Music.


----------



## Newsies

Kristina4109 said:


> I went to school in New York City, too!  Mannes College of Music.



Nice!  Future Pace student here


----------



## EmilyS90

Checking in from Kentucky


----------



## Jacl

I want to live in Florida with my family. This State is perfect for enjoyment and also best for kids. My uncle visited there several times with family. He told me, It is famous for Disneyland attractions. Millions of visitors come here to explore the beauty of this spot.


----------



## FFMatt12

Hello all! New to the DisBoards this week. I am from New Jersey. After a 25-30 year career in public/civil service (just getting that started), I would love to move to Orange County, FL and go work for the mouse full time someday.


----------



## Erigeni5

Hello from The Golden State!


----------



## Edie817

Hello from Pennsylvania!


----------



## ekendall2

Terre Haute, Indiana


----------



## LennyMachine

Hi and hello from Chicago! I grew up in Rockford and Belvidere, though, and my husband is from the northwest suburbs (Echo Lake, Elgin, Rolling Meadows).


----------



## melody gannaway

Florida!


----------



## FFpooh

Omaha, Nebraska. Drove down to the world this past December. Now did that long road trip, going to fly down this November!


----------



## reverie1729

Hi from Ohio


----------



## IMissEd

Greetings from East Tennessee!!


----------



## April in Wonderland

Hello from snowy Altoona, PA!!


----------



## Misfit

Michigan Here! Hi Everyone!


----------



## Kristina4109

Welcome!  

Stay bundled up and safe, you guys!


----------



## goofeyken

Michigan 10 degrees and 6 inches of new snow.  So here I sit planning a spring trip.


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

Hi from Connecticut!

Foot of snow on the ground and more coming down as I type this


----------



## helenwheels

Upstate South Carolina!


----------



## Kristina4109

Welcome one and all!


----------



## gretchnh

Eudora, Ks.  Rock Chalk Jayhawk!


----------



## FFMickey

Fly-over country, Nebraska.

1416 miles to WDW
1546 miles to Disneyland


----------



## scoopmorgan

California


----------



## Aatif911

The great state of Meeeechigan!


----------



## kendrab1223

Florida


----------



## lovegrumpy

Right now we live in Va. We are moving summer 2016 because of dh's job. Not sure were yet.


----------



## jamnmom

Topeka, Kansas here!!  EMAW!!  (Only a true Kansan will know what this means.)


----------



## Savanna

Upstate South Carolina.


----------



## Tammy S

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name



South Carolina but traveling with in-laws from Kansas also


----------



## CTKaeleyJ85

Connecticut


----------



## Giraffeitis

alisigns said:


> ALASKA!!
> 
> 
> Aleisha





sug78 said:


> Alaska



I was starting to thing I was the only one from Alaska, ha-ha! Glad I'm not alone on here, lol!


----------



## IrisG1

California!


----------



## Kristina4109

IrisG1 said:


> California!



Hi, IrisG1!  Where in California?  I'm in Tujunga.


----------



## souperman128

Maplewood, Minnesota!!!!


----------



## Nello

Texas!


----------



## SCruz409

Originally from Georgia. Currently in Germany.


----------



## spc67carr

Originally from Germany but since 2006 I am living in Arkansas.


----------



## BryanInTN

Tennessee, but currently in Texas.


----------



## bamacmac

Birmingham, Alabama

Planning to move to Orlando in 2016!


----------



## Mywishes3

I want to live in FL


----------



## LoloFromNO

Louisiana


----------



## linana514

Alabama here!  Hey y'all!


----------



## eaglegirl826

Irmo, SC


----------



## Dvc808

Honolulu, HI


----------



## Divah

Maryland eastern shore


----------



## knitngurl

Alabama here.


----------



## Kristina4109

Welcome!


----------



## justgot2havefun

Southeastern Minnesota


----------



## Avarella

North Carolina


----------



## ddluvsdisney

Massachusetts.... Wanting to be in Florida!! Sick of snow and cold!!


----------



## HotMama

OHIO


----------



## Meredith23

NC!


----------



## Travelin4

Texas


----------



## BetsCS

Vermont!


----------



## karpy111

Scranton Pa


----------



## HayleysMommy

The Poconos, PA


----------



## ariana003

Buenos Aires - Argentina


----------



## wlogarbo

Louisiana


----------



## Kingdom Key

South Carolina


----------



## chiisai

Perpetual Delirium, with holidays in Utter Shock, Longing, and Excited Uncertainty.


----------



## MammerJammer

Toronto, Ontario


----------



## Northof54

Cardston, Alberta Canada!!


----------



## Belle_Ann

Michigan !


----------



## Dame_Red_Dragon

Vermont!


----------



## patches07

Illinois !


----------



## davekron

PA!


----------



## Chrisck1

Colorado


----------



## justzero

Sunny Arizona


----------



## ccastille

Louisiana


----------



## cleverclovers

O-H-I-O !


----------



## Nephikichi

Florida - originally from Orlando, now residing in Fort Walton Beach!


----------



## MassachusettsMickey

The beautiful coastline of Massachusetts about an hour south of Boston.


----------



## Angela T A

Hello!  I'm from Belle Chasse, Louisiana - just 7 miles south of New Orleans.


----------



## Kristina4109

MassachusettsMickey said:


> The beautiful coastline of Massachusetts about an hour south of Boston.



My husband was raised in Mass. - Foxboro, to be exact - and most of my in-laws still live there.  Hope this winter is not dampening your spirits!


----------



## MainelyDisney

Hi there!!! Just joined DIS Boards today!! Can't believe I'm only just now finding out about this AWESOME forum!!   Oh, and I'm from the great state of Maine!


----------



## FairyPrincess8

Joining in from Iowa!


----------



## MousekaMama

Louisiana!


----------



## Stuart Ward

Sorry for a hijack, but not in the USA, hope its ok!

Middlesbrough, United Kingdom!


----------



## Bethany Fine

I'm from TN!


----------



## Labelleauboisdormant

Ottawa, Ontario , Canada...  But when I am cold my heart and mind are in Florida


----------



## carrieliz89

Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## Hawkeyegirls

The lovely state of Iowa!


----------



## SafferMom

Another hijack - I live in Mpumalanga in South Africa


----------



## ace22

New Jersey


----------



## Carrie RWM

Raleigh, North Carolina


----------



## CindySwims

Florida


----------



## DuckyMommy

Love this site/forum! Warner Robins, Georgia


----------



## NuttyDisneyDad

Palmer Massachusetts here!!


----------



## QueenElsa2008

Iowa


----------



## Tiki Bird

I live in Tallahassee, Florida.


----------



## MassachusettsMickey

Kristina4109 said:


> My husband was raised in Mass. - Foxboro, to be exact - and most of my in-laws still live there.  Hope this winter is not dampening your spirits!


Such a nice area!   Thankfully the snow is melting, and I am looking forward to some Florida sunshine in 71 days!


----------



## ANforever1030

The beautiful state of Colorado


----------



## Fantabulously Cherry

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name



Central Virginia here! Originally from the Charlotte, NC area.


----------



## JasonDeyoung30

Currently Tampa Florida, Orlando bound hopefully this year.

Originally from Michigan 
GO BLUE


----------



## peach1377

Illinois


----------



## ProTraderColin

New York, NY


----------



## LUVDisney1975

Oregon


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

Virginia


----------



## MrsCobraBubbles

Pennsylvania, Pittsburgh east suburbs


----------



## moonshadow

North Carolina, near Raleigh.


----------



## CitrusSwirl52

Florida


----------



## MagicNan

Wisconsin


----------



## Zeke370

Currently in Colorado, but moving back the first weekend in May to Washington State


----------



## Jeloma

Northern suburbs of Chicago, illinois


----------



## DrGonzo

Reading, Pa.


----------



## AliceAnn

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


MINNESOTA


----------



## saratriceratops

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


New York, NY


----------



## cerph1

Taxachusetts


----------



## speavy3

Until 2 weeks ago, I was from Kennesaw, Ga. Now I'm a fl resident only an hr from Disney!


----------



## krystalm815

Florida AP holder, just about 2 hours away!


----------



## akmata

Colorado


----------



## ladybugg661

California girl here


----------



## Means74

Yukon Oklahoma (near Oklahoma City)


----------



## yaksack

Northwest New Jersey


----------



## Ratsmith

South Dakota


----------



## Justadisneyfan

Missouri


----------



## kristyn13

I'm from Georgia!


----------



## momofallsons

Michigan


----------



## bunnyboo

Hawaii!


----------



## bunnyboo

Hawaii!


----------



## Just Peachy

Colorado.  The edge of the prairie.


----------



## cleverclovers

OHIO!


----------



## Iheartdreaming

South Carolina. Six hours from Disney


----------



## JenMac10

The Mississippi Delta!!


----------



## gizzoid

central Connecticut


----------



## KathyM2

Toronto, CANADA  Not a state but....entering anyway lol


----------



## Manny24

Toms River, New Jersey!


----------



## IslandAdventure4

South Jersey. It is a totally separate state than North Jersey


----------



## tomatecerise

I come from Québec, Canada and Disney Will be my first trip in USA!


----------



## Java Jim

Greetings from Michigan!


----------



## James Thick

Madison, Wisconsin.


Jimmy Thick- _Born and raised!!!_


----------



## matt314hew

Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## Under the Library

Sometimes Sunny Florida. Northwest Florida, almost a completely different state from below the I-4. We're so country up here.  (I do hang the wash when it isn't raining!)


----------



## Tod&CopperFan

Colorado!


----------



## corellianskies

Georgia, not far from Atlanta.


----------



## DisneyGirl2016

Fort Worth TX


----------



## vaDisneyGuy

California


----------



## Glittercat

Washington state here


----------



## LALA8971

Oregon!


----------



## NaredoFam

Texas!


----------



## Bugs_Bunny

The land of Carrots! just kidding, Nebraska. Not many carrots here, or theme parks for that matter.


----------



## RachealM

We live two hours from the parks. It's not technically in our backyard, but it's close enough!


----------



## ZippAdeeDoo

Beautiful Sunny Orlando!  Born and raised in Maine though.


----------



## Glittercat

@LALA8971 we're neighbors!


----------



## LALA8971

Glittercat said:


> @LALA8971 we're neighbors!



Really?  I'm outside of Hillsboro - you?


----------



## Glittercat

Well, distant neighbors lol we're near Vancouver.


----------



## hicksnichols

The Bluegrass State (Kentucky) Just a 13 hour drive to WDW


----------



## adreamizawish

Lived in Jersey my whole life but my heart belongs in Disney!


----------



## yaksack

IslandAdventure4 said:


> South Jersey. It is a totally separate state than North Jersey



People from South Jersey are a little...


----------



## goodbunny

Another South Jersey resident...represent!


----------



## Richi3

Southern California


----------



## whitney250

South TX


----------



## JMSTANLEY110

South Carolina!


----------



## jmenjes

South Florida

4.5 hours away from Orlando via Amtrak (will be down to 3 hours away when All Aboard Florida starts up in 2017)


----------



## JaimieJ

Central Maine.


----------



## Valleyjo

Arizona...it's a dry heat!


----------



## tigger777

Missouri


----------



## kae2disney

Myrtle Beach, South Carolina


----------



## mrsverret

South Louisiana


----------



## Stitchypoo626

Vermont


----------



## Buckeye bill

Ohio


----------



## TurneyHouse

Missouri


----------



## MrPTato

New Hampshire here!


----------



## MikiDT

Illinois, just outside of Chicago


----------



## knkmom

Southern California


----------



## Momofhtk

Maine


----------



## Turkesha

New York City


----------



## ArmyVet80

Good to see some other Indiana folks on the board..


----------



## Caseheidi

Oregon!


----------



## Blessedwith9

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


Minneapolis, Mn  near the Mall of America


----------



## wdwjeffc37

As it says in my signature - Louisiana. South Louisiana to be more specific. Lafayette to be even more specific.


----------



## KGeeLovesDisney

Texas is in the house!
I'm from right outside of Houston.
Hello everybody!


----------



## Chicha

Washington State


----------



## Stinkerbell92

Southern Maryland


----------



## DisneyCAL

Old Lyme, Connecticut


----------



## Abby C

Missouri!


----------



## 3fish

Northern California, Rocklin


----------



## Jessicandice

Nevada


----------



## Meeko5

Michigan here


----------



## LovingPooh

Hello everyone, I am from North Carolina


----------



## EvilQueensRock

Indiana!


----------



## mds88

North Carolina


----------



## rrehman

PENNSYLVANIA


----------



## Andrea1973

Alberta.... Canada.


----------



## DLSean22

Oregon.  The great northwest.


----------



## LilPiglet

I live in Maryland.


----------



## Lisaloo

South Carolina


----------



## smilez4006

QUEENS, New York

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rhombus

Southern New Jersey


----------



## Melanie415

Maui, Hawaii


----------



## Buzz-Light-Beer

Chiming in from North Carolina.


----------



## TravelJess

Latrobe, Pa


----------



## Disneyland4TmB

Chino, California about 25 minutes from Disneyland!!


----------



## WDWMickeyMommy

New York!


----------



## kranzaldua

The Natural State, Arkansas.


----------



## cedricandsophie

Illinois


----------



## Tink_N_Neverland

Long Island, NY


----------



## Tink_N_Neverland

Long Island, NY


----------



## RacerGT

I'm from Windsor, California - about an hour north of San Francisco...


----------



## ChimCher-ee

New York, New York. Future Floridian.


----------



## catmom46

Southern California, 30 minutes away from Disneyland!


----------



## disneyameliagal

Florida


----------



## LivinInTheCastle

oHIo


----------



## mommy123

Western suburbs of Chicago in Illinois.  The drive to WDW is not bad.


----------



## DisKYFan01

Kentucky!!


----------



## SouthernLady15

Georgia peach


----------



## QueenDp

Florida


----------



## minxie

Hi from Arizona!


----------



## KingLlama

The beautiful commonwealth of Kentucky...


----------



## Hughes Ellis

East Texas, about an hour from Shreveport, La.


----------



## edawg95

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


Texas...Hook'em!


----------



## oam

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


Glenville NY


----------



## mkaufman22

Nebraska!


----------



## scdak

South Carolina - small town of Gaffney, home of the Peachoid although its also known by other names ie Baby's bottom, or the largest *** in the world complete with a hemorrhoid, but its newly painted and a sight to behold for sure


----------



## TimeforaVacation

Georgia...go Dawgs!


----------



## ml sumner

Georgia way down south close to Florida


----------



## a742246

Benson, Vermont!


----------



## mel&me

Orchard Park, NY


----------



## jeweaver

Southern Illinois


----------



## Livelove14

South Florida!


----------



## cdnjason

Las Vegas, Nevada.


----------



## Mommy Of 3

Massachusetts AKA "taxachusetts"


----------



## BagOLaughs

Don't live in a state, I live in a County. West Midlands, UK


----------



## PigletPink

Massachusetts


----------



## dmc6469

Tennessee


----------



## yepitsandy

Georgia.  Less than 30 miles from qualifying for a Florida resident pass.  Sniff, sniff.


----------



## Disney_Boilermaker

Currently in Indiana, but relocating to Tennessee in 2 weeks!!


----------



## walker0829

Hot and Humid Texas!


----------



## Rampy94

Oklahoma, we're used to the hot and humid weather too.


----------



## codimouse

San Antonio, TEXAS!!!


----------



## walker0829

codimouse said:


> San Antonio, TEXAS!!!


 
 I'll be there this weekend..we love weekend trips down there.


----------



## patches07

*Joliet, Illinois *


----------



## Wala&Shoonoo

New Hampshire...Live Free or Die!!


----------



## 50sPrimeTime

NYC in the house


----------



## MsRoseN99H

Dover, NH!


----------



## delfin59

Vermont!


----------



## codimouse

Have fun!!!!  





walker0829 said:


> I'll be there this weekend..we love weekend trips down there.


----------



## KeithNotKieth

Georgia! (Atlanta Area)


----------



## ILoveDzny

Brandon, Mississippi!!! I'm new here. I'm a single mom to an 11 year old daughter and love all things Disney! I would love to make some new friends!


----------



## rtgsmith

Central FL here.

Hello, everyone!


----------



## GrottoGirl

Southern California! Around the South Bay area.


----------



## krennaker

Mississippi!


----------



## ILoveDzny

krennaker said:


> Mississippi!


Me too!! I am from Brandon Mississippi!  And you?


----------



## krennaker

Hernando.  But I have been through Brandon many times! (usually on our way to Florida!!)


----------



## ILoveDzny

krennaker said:


> Hernando.  But I have been through Brandon many times! (usually on our way to Florida!!)


Good to see a fellow Mississippian and Disney lover!  I just joined this past weekend and am really enjoying all the information!!


----------



## KozFam

Lovin' life in Colorado!


----------



## Minnie-Maniac

I live in The Old Line State(whatever that means). I have also herd my State referred to as Little America.


----------



## jreed

Maryland


----------



## elsafan

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


Texas


----------



## Rackne

Good ol Indiana


----------



## ILoveDzny

Mississippi


----------



## Tiana4

Connecticut


----------



## Kellie Howdoyousayit

Tennessee-Right outside Nashville


----------



## TianaPrincess

Pennsylvania


----------



## Noelle Powell

Hello Everyone,

New to DisBoards. I'm from Michigan. Nice to meet you.

Regards,
Noelle


----------



## chris springer

Seneca Falls NewYork


----------



## Candy1971

ILoveDzny said:


> Brandon, Mississippi!!! I'm new here. I'm a single mom to an 11 year old daughter and love all things Disney! I would love to make some new friends!


Same here, except my kids are grown. I'm looking for buds too


----------



## Stitch808

Originally from Hawaii, but now I call Nebraska home.  Thank goodness for a yearly trip back to paradise!


----------



## ILoveDzny

Candy1971 said:


> Same here, except my kids are grown. I'm looking for buds too


Nice to meet you!!! Yeah it seems the older I get the harder it is to meet people with work and single parent duties. All my friends are married and have their own interest. It's just been my DD and I the last 10 years. I have just recently joined the boards and have found a lot of helpful information. Hoping to go to Disneyland for the first time next year, so I'm getting ideas and planning. I love what what you have in your profile. "I can't hear you... I am planning my next Disney vacation!" You sound like me!! Lol


----------



## ILoveDzny

Stitch808 said:


> Originally from Hawaii, but now I call Nebraska home.  Thank goodness for a yearly trip back to paradise!


Couldn't agree more!!! Don't think I could make it without atleast 1 Disney trip a year!!


----------



## ajjoplin1

I am originally from Texas...now, I live in Louisiana with my wonderful Disney family!  Living 10 min. from the bayou!!


----------



## Candy1971

ILoveDzny said:


> Nice to meet you!!! Yeah it seems the older I get the harder it is to meet people with work and single parent duties. All my friends are married and have their own interest. It's just been my DD and I the last 10 years. I have just recently joined the boards and have found a lot of helpful information. Hoping to go to Disneyland for the first time next year, so I'm getting ideas and planning. I love what what you have in your profile. "I can't hear you... I am planning my next Disney vacation!" You sound like me!! Lol


Yes, work and parenting...and Disney planning...takes up most of my time  My children still live with me though. My son is 19, and plans on moving out in the next year or so. My daughter, who is 24 and also a heart and stroke patient, will probably be with me for quite a while longer...and I am perfectly happy with that! We have never been to Disneyland. We've been to Disney World 4 times, and she is currently selling magnet sets to help pay for our trip to DW in September  When do you plan on going to Disneyland?


----------



## ILoveDzny

We have been to WDW 5 times now and going back in January 2016. I am wanting to do Disneyland first part of June 2016. Will depend on the cost of the flight. I have been searching Delta and when I want to go, they haven't released those dates yet for me to check prices. I have been on here checking out the Disneyland threads to get an idea of where to stay. Plan on staying at a hotel across the street to save money. Have it narrowed down to a few choices but nothing set yet.
If my daughter and I lived closer to WDW we would go several times a year. I didn't go for the first time until 6 years ago ( both of ours 1st trip) and I have been hooked ever since.
BTW, it's nice to meet you!


----------



## Candy1971

Nice to meet you too!! Our first trip was in 2002, and we are in perpetual planning lol. After our trip this year my daughter wants to start saving for the Princess Half Marathon in 2017...we'll see


----------



## ILoveDzny

I hope you have a wonderful trip in September!!! Be sure to post pics and give a trip report! Where are you guys staying?
We will be at Pop in a preferred room in January. My daughter LOVES Pop!!


----------



## Tonka's Skipper

Winchester , Connecticut folks.

AKK


----------



## akoenig

Chicago, Illinois!


----------



## samanthaw

New to the boards! I'm from Columbia, SC!


----------



## lmc524

My DH and I live in Pennsylvania


----------



## eeyoresnr

originally from California... just down the road from Disneyland.... lived in Florida since 1999


----------



## DisFanNJ

NJ here!


----------



## Riff Off Gal

Born in Port Elizabeth South Africa and moved two Summers ago to America and live in Georgia.


----------



## adear11

Hello! I, DW, DD6, and DS4 live in Jackson, MS


----------



## ILoveDzny

adear11 said:


> Hello! I, DW, DD6, and DS4 live in Jackson, MS


Hello fellow Mississippian!!!  I live in the Brandon area!


----------



## adear11

ILoveDzny said:


> Hello fellow Mississippian!!!  I live in the Brandon area!


Hi!!!!! I actually live in Florence between Florence and Byram.


----------



## ILoveDzny

adear11 said:


> Hi!!!!! I actually live in Florence between Florence and Byram.


I actually live in Patrick Farms...Pearl address but in the Brandon area!  Nice to see you here!!


----------



## Dismom820

Hello everyone! Fairly new here!  I'm from North Carolina!


----------



## JuicyFruit

Actually, I'm from Canada...any Canadians out there?


----------



## bcwife76

JuicyFruit said:


> Actually, I'm from Canada...any Canadians out there?



You Betcha!! Beautiful BC baby!!!


----------



## Brittany Woody

Indiana


----------



## JuicyFruit

bcwife76 said:


> You Betcha!! Beautiful BC baby!!!


We are heading to Vancouver to start our Alaskan Wonder  Cruise in August! Hope you are safe from the fires!


----------



## bcwife76

JuicyFruit said:


> We are heading to Vancouver to start our Alaskan Wonder  Cruise in August! Hope you are safe from the fires!



Oh that's going to be a fantastic cruise! We are hoping to do Alaska August 2016 

yes we are quite a ways away from any forest fires, but last week the air quality was horrible and even down here in the lower mainland it was smoky and hazy!! I feel so awful for those that live in the affected areas


----------



## aquahollic

We're from eastern NC, close to Greenville


----------



## harambetheaterhobo

Ohio!


----------



## DrivenByDisney

Florida!

Dr. Phillips to be exact


----------



## dwheaton

Missouri!


----------



## emhaile42

Hi everyone! Just joined  Tennessee here!


----------



## PennyDalmatian

I just joined, too. I'm a Michigander to the core and feel proud to live in such a wonderful state!


----------



## Renhen

Brooklyn, NY here


----------



## Sytrace

Orlando, FL


----------



## Maty

Raised in Southern California but moved to Miami, Oklahoma.


----------



## LifeTheDisneyWay14

Born in South Africa, raised in North Carolina (by way of Iowa and Illinois), high school in NH, college in Boston, and now I live in NYC!


----------



## marinejjh

ArmyVet80 said:


> Indianapolis, IN (Naptown).


I am from indy


----------



## marinejjh

Indpls, in


----------



## DC8291

Born and raised in Boston, MA!


----------



## astrunkstein

Maryland


----------



## mandi321

Indiana


----------



## Boopuff

Near West Chicago suburbs (15 miles outside of the city!)


----------



## Dean1953

I was born in Wichita but now live in Kansas City, on the Kansas side.


----------



## tiredsportsmom

Tennessee


----------



## IHeartDale

Virginia!


----------



## keishashadow

Physically:  Pennsylvania
State of Mind:  in the parks


----------



## brianerickson

Hometown: Grand Rapids, Michigan

Current Place of Residence: West Chester, Pennsylvania


----------



## LifeTheDisneyWay14

New York, NY!


----------



## brazzledazzler

Sunshining state of FL


----------



## Disneylover803

Northwestern Pennsylvania, by Lake Erie!


----------



## besweeet

Currently: Florida! Previously: Texas, Louisiana, Washington.


----------



## tiggernut999

Orlando, where else?


----------



## rucifee

Hello from Floriduh!


----------



## hcothren

Western NC


----------



## Mloper

Mississippi but GO NOLES!!!


----------



## sunshine1685

Highlands Ranch, Colorado


----------



## Rackne

Noelle Powell said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> New to DisBoards. I'm from Michigan. Nice to meet you.
> 
> Regards,
> Noelle


 
 welcome.   My brother works as an ER physician in Sterling heights.   We are from IN so trek up there often.


----------



## Robin626

GA


----------



## amandasomerville

I am living in North Dallas, TX! Just moved here but loving it!


----------



## Noelle Powell

Rackne said:


> welcome.   My brother works as an ER physician in Sterling heights.   We are from IN so trek up there often.


Sterling Heights, that's were I grew up! Live in Lake Orion now. Nice to meet you. What are the odds?


----------



## AllysonL

Former NJ resident, now living in Buford, GA! Made the move south about 2 months ago and loving it so far!


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

My home state is Maryland, but I am an Alabama resident after 8yrs of living in Orlando and 1 in SoCal.


----------



## Rackne

Noelle Powell said:


> Sterling Heights, that's were I grew up! Live in Lake Orion now. Nice to meet you. What are the odds?


I know what you mean.  It really is a small world that is for sure.


----------



## blklotus

Northern Virginia here...can we go to Disney now?


----------



## nikkistevej

Baltimore Maryland(well the burbs of Baltimore)


----------



## PghPixie

Hello from Pennsylvania!


----------



## monty

Hi from Victoria, Australia


----------



## chupacabra

Murray, KY

GO RACERS!!!


----------



## mz525

St. Louis, MO


----------



## Christina Mohtashemi

Florida


----------



## Sith

California. Up in the bay area.


----------



## Liskeard

Not a state, but the U.K.


----------



## Majesty1919

East Hartford, CT


----------



## Chris9ty

From PA planning our first trip to CA!


----------



## Boopuff

Hello from just outside of Chicago!


----------



## Natasha Boozer

Atlanta, GA


----------



## PBuggy

Ontario (GTA), Canada


----------



## JonnaP

Greenville, SC here!
I'm a military brat so I call anywhere home


----------



## BostonJP

Massachusetts here (though I've lived all over the northeast)


----------



## becca_mouse21

ooooooooklahoma...blah.


----------



## krys5578

Florida!


----------



## MamaKat

Maryland


----------



## hcrobe0

Kentucky


----------



## Kiwi Mom

Family in Kentucky & Louisiana, but we live in New Zealand.


----------



## krys5578

Florida!


----------



## chupacabra

wrong spot sorry


----------



## ShinyRedGloss

North Carolina.


----------



## ravenanne

Good ol' Pennsylvania here.


----------



## AZRAPUNZEL

The hot state of Arizona. But it's a dry heat, most of the time.


----------



## Accident

We are in NJ right on the river with NYC as our view.


----------



## iheartolaf

Maryland


----------



## Stefecatzz

S FL w/plans to move to Orlando within one year!


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

Noelle Powell said:


> Sterling Heights, that's were I grew up! Live in Lake Orion now. Nice to meet you. What are the odds?


.


----------



## a714generation

PA


----------



## Noelle Powell

THEDISNEYTHREE said:


> Hi neighbor!  I grew up in Oxford,Mi.


Howdy neighbor. Nice to meet you. Are you still local or in Michigan?


----------



## Kiotzu

British Columbia, Canada


----------



## gototheleft

Illinois


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

Noelle Powell said:


> Howdy neighbor. Nice to meet you. Are you still local or in Michigan? [/QUOTE


----------



## EllaTremaine

Western New York!!


----------



## Catchme22

Bethesda, MD


----------



## dvcakv

Oklahoma Here


----------



## Sarah Brozdonis

Pennsylvania!


----------



## DisneyMommyx3

Louisiana!


----------



## halfpintpeggy

I'm from south eastern Pennsylvania, so happy to be here!


----------



## halfpintpeggy

marinejjh said:


> Indpls, in


We went to Indianapolis for the first time this year, what a terrific city!!


----------



## marinejjh

halfpintpeggy said:


> We went to Indianapolis for the first time this year, what a terrific city!!


Thanks, there is a lot to do. Just be careful is certain parts of the city if you decide to site see.


----------



## Lookoutnc

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


Easton, PA!


----------



## OneThree

Coeur d'Alene, Idaho!


----------



## midnightlouise

Tennessee, Nashville to be exact.


----------



## calitink

California!


----------



## Jpepper2

Hello from Michigan!


----------



## snowpeasugarleaf

Louisville(Looahvull), Kentucky!


----------



## mmjeff

Maryland!


----------



## glamourgirl

I live in the awesome state of Massachusetts!!


----------



## hblevins32

Charleston, West Virginia


----------



## knkmom

California


----------



## Jaxasaurous

New York


----------



## tim8287

SE Michigan...


----------



## Maxpowers

New Jersey checking in here.


----------



## jessicaanne86

Michigan over here!


----------



## Disneybell2015

Virginia


----------



## kbcsx2

Virginia


----------



## Roxytorr

The Big Apple!


----------



## CynBeth

Maryland!!!


----------



## DISNEY1975

Massachusetts   20 miles west of Boston.  Red Sox Nation!  Home of the Pats, Celtics, Bruins, Red Sox and Revolution!!


----------



## sydneymickey

Wisconsin


----------



## Scarlet fire

New Jersey, the southern half, in the pines!


----------



## BrdwayBoy

New York!


----------



## MagicNight

Most recently, Kentucky. . . currently living abroad


----------



## vettegirl

San Antonio, Texas


----------



## Kellina

New York!


----------



## melana

Kentucky


----------



## mscann311

North Carolina


----------



## philperdue01

Kentucky


----------



## Lissette F

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name



I'm also from Florida.


----------



## cath1979

quebec, canada


----------



## Lee & Kerry

Colorado


----------



## J&Afort camper

Louisiana


----------



## vegas2797

South Jersey here, outside of Philly


----------



## ml sumner

Georgia


----------



## amy1115

Southern Oklahoma!


----------



## Kittymctaco

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


Pa


----------



## Kittymctaco

Kittymctaco said:


> Pa


Philly actually


----------



## PrettyinPinkMom

Minnesota


----------



## jmccoy18

Omaha, NE here but originally from Atlanta, GA


----------



## Foxxysmrftt

Gainesville, fl!!


----------



## Rose Mott

Central Louisiana, the Bayou state!


----------



## JOE DELL

North central Florida here.


----------



## JPPT1974

Over on East TN!


----------



## valerie160

Northern VA


----------



## deltadream

Currently I reside in Florida


----------



## Jenni1026

Chattanooga, TN


----------



## ALEXandFAB

California


----------



## millva

Virginia


----------



## pross46

Virginia


----------



## greyslay3r

iowa!


----------



## kapstar

Upstate NY.  Albany area.


----------



## sunshinemelody

Connecticut


----------



## kkgolden2

Currently WV.

Past:
TN, NY, CA, GA, and KY.


----------



## traveler in training

Lafayette, LA


----------



## CD_Tink

California born and raised, but I did live in Washington state for a few years for college.


----------



## LauraB17

Austin, TX!


----------



## Katey Brown

Detroit!


----------



## dogdoctor

Massachusetts - But have lived been in CT, NY, KS, and CA.


----------



## J'Adore Disney

Miami, Florida


----------



## Fuzzeh

Marylander here!


----------



## jknicholas

Rhode Islander here!


----------



## LisaC2236

Long Island NY


----------



## GawrshImGoofy

North Carolina, for now......


----------



## BeautyandtheBeastObsessed

Georgia


----------



## rrrsinni

Ny


----------



## PollyBrit

GA!


----------



## ShariO

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


Wisconsin


----------



## Kurfees

North Carolina


----------



## Scott2552

OHIO


----------



## DeeJ79

South Windsor, CT


----------



## Meg0821

North Carolina!


----------



## MDIME

Maine! Not many (or any?) Mainers here? And this is my first post!


----------



## sunshinemelody

DeeJ79 said:


> South Windsor, CT


Hello fellow Nutmegger!


----------



## Chessica

Jacksonville, Florida


----------



## cijay

State of Confusion - holidaying in state of Amazement and state of Good Spirits.


----------



## EMJH-DVCluv

Indiana


----------



## LeoF20446

California.


----------



## Im_her_Mickey

Alabama


----------



## Lumiere Lover

Wisconsin.


----------



## Ddp3

Southern Ohio


----------



## Rantybaby

Angleton,TX 50 miles south of Houston on HWY 288!!


----------



## Alexa Ruchel

Albany, New York!


----------



## nhtinkerbell

Hooksett NH here


----------



## Melindacruisin

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


----------



## Melindacruisin

lilkimmyk said:


> The mountains of Pennsylvania!


----------



## Blended Disney

Ohio


----------



## UKinNJ

NJ, but a native of England


----------



## Magicaltrip25

Texas


----------



## Jolene0304

Texas


----------



## Allison Joy

Missouri. Life time resident of the St. Louis metro area, and I love it. It's really not as bad as the news may depict, I promise.


----------



## dilliyo

Virginia


----------



## Citrus Splash

Windermere, Florida


----------



## Pinklily2

Savannah, Georgia


----------



## Tfunk78

Los Angeles, California


----------



## Murphoid Mouse

I am in Indianapolis, IN.


----------



## patches07

Joliet, IL


----------



## AlltheWrightmoves

South Texas!


----------



## txfigment

Texas


----------



## Shellyb84

Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## April1212r

Connecticut!


----------



## DisneyRyan

Carrollton, GA


----------



## seeshores

Melbourne, FL


----------



## JStephenson

Georgia


----------



## portcityw

Mobile, AL


----------



## VictoriaBetz

Long Island, NY !


----------



## takamuyo

Just 3 hours south of the magic of WDW, but still too far. :/


----------



## princessnikitaa

Massachusetts


----------



## jzuzphreek

Just joined the board today! I'm from New Orleans, LA!


----------



## samsteele

Ontario, Canada! And we're supposed to get our first snow this weekend. It won't last but still . . . winter is coming.


----------



## DisneyMommyx3

Louisiana


----------



## planetarypilot

florida


----------



## as143ks

Georgia


----------



## DisneyFanCat

California.....Bay area


----------



## PoohBelle

I am from California (central valley), but I live outside the country now.


----------



## PoohBelle

I am from California (central valley), but I live outside the country now.


----------



## Ursula's Apprentice

Jacksonville, FL here!  Headed to WDW on Dec 4th, and I just can't wait!!!


----------



## mrussell863

Jacksonville NC


----------



## dec15disney

North Texas!  DFW area


----------



## LionKingCPA

PA!!


----------



## Aatif911

The great state of Michigan.


----------



## colarey

Indiana!


----------



## curiouserandcuriouser1989

Arkansan living in Alexandria, Louisiana


----------



## Disney_Obsessed11

Buffalo, NY! Yes, where we got 6 feet of snow dumped on us around this time last year. Good news is, we have recovered from the record snowfall!!


----------



## Magickingdomprince

i live in Canada so we don't have states lol


----------



## goofy friend

Alabama


----------



## Tritonman

Kansas City Missouri


----------



## sharkman

Bellevue, NE


----------



## Carathryn

Colorado!


----------



## ALDisneygirl

I am in Huntsville, Alabama.


----------



## ivanp91

WA... not Washington, but Western Australia


----------



## IslandAdventure4

tinkermommyof3 said:


> Illinois, not far from the Windy City (Chicago)


 
Is Clark Griswold your neighbor..... lol..... I couldn't resist


----------



## Pollo

Plano, TX


----------



## Fogelanne

Wisconsin


----------



## MichiganScott

Michigan!


----------



## barbz56

Ohio


----------



## stacynak

Alaska


----------



## Cinderelly98

California


----------



## merry_nbright

Ohio!


----------



## ApeJaz

New York!


----------



## Justin91

Ohio


----------



## kaorin

Japan.　Near Tokyo Disney Land


----------



## waynethexplorer

Alabama


----------



## Justin C

Sunny Plant City, Florida. One of the lucky ones. Only about an hour from WDW.


----------



## Shanti

Texas


----------



## TeeterTots

Northern Virginia


----------



## SarahSnow

I'm from Indiana ;D


----------



## JPPT1974

I am from TN, East of it!


----------



## goofy Jr. 88

Massachusetts


----------



## Eeyore69Animal71

Washington State


----------



## MontereyJack

Florida reporting


----------



## GroovyArtMomma

Another Texan over here!


----------



## 2by2mom

Raleigh, NC


----------



## jandafortcampers

Louisiana.


----------



## MaryLovesPoohBear

Alabama


----------



## Magnolia85

Mississippi


----------



## Candaceb

Northern Illinois  Go huskies


----------



## chelsearenee

West Virginia


----------



## Tonka's Skipper

Connecticut


----------



## PrincessA

Nevada by way of Georgia


----------



## Jennifer Sherer

Texas!


----------



## rere101399

North Carolina


----------



## brazilian fan

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil


----------



## extrafestive

Florida


----------



## TheMcCarys

Gadsden, Alabama


----------



## unwritten01

Hoover, Alabama


----------



## EPPSKID3

Nevada but from Georgia


----------



## Fooboy

The all too sunny Southern Cal....


----------



## Kacedia

Southeast Texas....blech


----------



## kylnne

Pennsylvania as of 2 years ago, but my heart will always be home in Massachusetts!


----------



## mydadlife

Milton, FL (just outside of Pensacola)


----------



## MamaMaleficent2016

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


O-H-I-O


----------



## RichAndKassieAdventures

New York HERE! But Disney is our 2nd Home!


----------



## CrystalPalace76

Maryland, home of the #2 Maryland Terps.


----------



## Jompyjax

Not a state, but British Columbia, Canada


----------



## Lumpy Dumpity

North Carolina


----------



## K8theGr8

The beautiful front range in Colorado!


----------



## flying.elephants

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


My sweet family of 4 lives in Greensboro, NC,,9 hours 24 minutes from Magic Kingdom


----------



## mommary

New Jersey


----------



## Disneyhobbyist

Chicago - get me the hell out of here!!!!


----------



## theflyingTosher

Texas!


----------



## heather7marie

I was born and raised in Indiana, but I've lived in Tennessee since 2008.


----------



## WhoseLineFan

New Hampshire!


----------



## Tattylou

Massachusetts...about 15 min south of Boston.


----------



## UpToNoGood

Minnesota native transplanted to Illinois, about 40 miles west of Chicago.


----------



## Spork3127

NW Georgia here.


----------



## jessicaeasteregg

Hello to everyone! Virginia is always home, but currently living in Boston.


----------



## SnowWhite85

Minnesota


----------



## Kelly M

Colorado! And so excited to be going to Disney again.


----------



## Aquata

I'm from California :] Hello everyone


----------



## Diserella

Georgia


----------



## jannalynn_11

Alabama


----------



## disneymmc

Arkansas


----------



## samiam19

Connecticut!


----------



## wbb11

Arecibo, Puerto Rico


----------



## GAlfonso

Colorado!


----------



## Leilanie94

Hawaii


----------



## kathywdw54

Hello from Pennsylvania!


----------



## Paddy Pat

Hi from the White Mountains of New Hampshire


----------



## ForeverAlice

Maryland


----------



## TinkPeriwinkle

Oregon transplant to Utah


----------



## Trap

new hampshire


----------



## squeezle

New Mexico.... in the beautiful Rocky Mountains


----------



## SFGamerBabe

Colorado! Though it's pretty far from Disney, I don't plan to leave anytime soon.


----------



## Bluecat74

arizona


----------



## J'Adore Disney

Miami, Florida


----------



## JoWilly

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


Tennessee


----------



## kellyepp1

Another Michigander here!


----------



## Karron

Dallas, TX


----------



## MerrySunshine

Washington


----------



## Ensusieasm

Maine.... Vacationland


----------



## Kiersten

Virginia, near Virginia Beach


----------



## Taylor Nicole

Cold & rainy Oregon.


----------



## meltom214

California


----------



## Tracy Kilbride

California


----------



## gigglz32

*Miami, Fl.*


----------



## Eeyore's-tail-tack

In the state of Confusion! LOL


----------



## Eeyore's-tail-tack

Kentucky!


----------



## Thiago Acquaviva

São Paulo, Brazil


----------



## mickyminnie890

Orlando, FL!


----------



## ElsieAstronaut

Florida


----------



## MamaDunk

Upstate New York


----------



## Mandi Bartz

Gilbert AZ


----------



## tj6285

Maryland


----------



## MyDisneyLife

New to The Dis and all it encompasses, but I'm loving living vicariously through you all from beautiful Kentucky.  (PS- First post ever, and I'm pretty excited about it!)


----------



## patches07

MyDisneyLife said:


> New to The Dis and all it encompasses, but I'm loving living vicariously through you all from beautiful Kentucky.  (PS- First post ever, and I'm pretty excited about it!)


----------



## gjengineer

PA.,just north of Philly.


----------



## tagerton72

Ethelsville, AL


----------



## LeeanneMurdock

Leeanne & Travis - Conshohocken, PA


----------



## Nami

Manchester, NH


----------



## Michael S

Live in Illinois.  Made annual trips down to Disney World through the 70's and 80's . . . such amazing times, and now get to pass it on to my son, not as often as I would like, but looking forward to our upcoming trip beyond a doubt!!


----------



## BootsieCollins

I live a little south of Richmond, Virginia. Looking forward to our first family trip to Disney at the end of August!


----------



## BusyP76

Texas!!


----------



## MaryMichelotti

NJ. My husband and I did Disney cruise and parks for our honeymoon. When we told a castmember where we were from he said, "You don't look like those people on TV."


----------



## SoMuchJoy

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


New Jersey


----------



## SoMuchJoy

njmom47 said:


> (Ocean County) NJ


I'm in Ocean County NJ too!


----------



## LoudMelissa

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


----------



## LoudMelissa

I'm originally from NYC, but I live in Tampa, Florida now. It means I go to Disney all the time!


----------



## LucyM123

Living in CA (it's been two years here and it's awesome)!


----------



## MSPeeler

West Tennessee


----------



## DisneymomCT1123

Connecticut!


----------



## Barnabas T Bullion

Massachusetts.


----------



## thelittlemermaid2

Missouri!


----------



## Goofy G

Missouri, too!


----------



## wdw4rfam

O-H-I-O


----------



## Hazy27

Pennsylvania


----------



## Fuzzeh

Maryland!


----------



## eskimoinparadise

We split our time between Confusion and Denial


----------



## tehniqi

Western MA! I grew up in Washington though and went to Disneyland a lot as a child because we had family in San Diego!


----------



## mikie1011

michigan


----------



## Brianx45

New York


----------



## Kaler131

Florida


----------



## neverl8

Texas!


----------



## SirMickey

I'm from the great state - or Commonwealth - of Pennsylvania!


----------



## rastahomie

Missouri - specifically, a little mining town called Viburnum, about 100 miles south and west of Saint Louis.

All the guys here hunt, fish, and go mud-bogging, while I play World of Warcraft and obsess over my fantasy football rosters.


----------



## advcfam

Boulder, CO! On days like today the thought of Disney warms me up!


----------



## momtotaryn

Hawaii


----------



## disneyman1963

We are from Charlotte, Michigan.  About 20 minutes from Lansing, Michigan.  We are originally from Janesville, Wisconsin.


----------



## 10MoreMinutes

I'm in Waycross, Georgia, which is about 40 miles north of the Florida state line, but I grew up in Longwood, Florida, and still visit there often.


----------



## mattoxtr

Gulf Shores, Alabama


----------



## White Rose

Southern NJ, originally from Philly!


----------



## H.Lipps

Eastern suburbs of the Twin Cities, Minnesota


----------



## BrianWms

Valdosta, Georgia... just barely north of the Florida line


----------



## Angela0780

High Point, North Carolina


----------



## HapaDuniani

Bronx, New York


----------



## mco65

Georgia
on my mind!


----------



## mikie1011

i been too Georgia its very pretty


----------



## mco65

mikie1011 said:


> i been too Georgia its very pretty


 The best thing about Georgia is its real close to Florida and WDW!


----------



## Jenlyn75

Georgia! Born and raised...a true Georgia Peach. 

Go DAWGS!


----------



## CaitE1989

Delaware, the First State! Newark, specifically.


----------



## jessg

I've lived in Brooklyn ny for the last 9 yrs but im from Fort Worth TX


----------



## LuciMarie

Typing from Connecticut.


----------



## Missymoe4

rastahomie said:


> Missouri - specifically, a little mining town called Viburnum, about 100 miles south and west of Saint Louis.
> 
> All the guys here hunt, fish, and go mud-bogging, while I play World of Warcraft and obsess over my fantasy football rosters.



And root for the CUBBIES!!


----------



## Missymoe4

Just outside Chicago, Illinois in a northern suburb.


----------



## Landslide305

Rhode Island


----------



## paulheather7

Born and raised in Georgia.


----------



## makodad

paulheather7 said:


> Born and raised in Georgia.


Florida!


----------



## renea

Tennessee!


----------



## rof

South Jordan, Utah


----------



## prprincess

New Jersey!


----------



## AntimonyER

Georgia, close but oh so far away.


----------



## dtrain

Phoenix, AZ


----------



## Starclassic

New York


----------



## bearsbabe15

We're from illinois


----------



## jeepwreck

great state of Canada lol


----------



## dsimon9318

Pennsylvania


----------



## margot31

Maryland....headed back Florida.


----------



## mrsgstewart

Another Floridian -- Tampa greater area to be exact!


----------



## disravenlaur

PA. A step over the Mason Dixon Line. Originally from MD. Go O's!


----------



## DWeav

central pennsylvania


----------



## Wendy12

North Carolina


----------



## any name you wish

DC Metro area on the Maryland side of the giant traffic circle (beltway)


----------



## AcrossthePondNic

Chester, England


----------



## Pixie8913

From Boston, Massachusetts


----------



## Moushe

The Sunshine State!


----------



## JHank44

Houston, TX


----------



## Jake Harkness

Born and raised in Natick Massachusetts, but have been living in Brooklyn for four years. Hi!


----------



## Princent

Live in Florida about a half hour from the parks!


----------



## BjBaseball12

Georgia


----------



## JaniceV

North Carolina


----------



## missnikki411

Boston, MA-jealous of everyone who lives so much closer!


----------



## thejewellfamily

Virginia, Northern Virginia!


----------



## Jeaniec

Indiana.  Corny.


----------



## brianerickson

Philadelphia suburbs, but only for the last couple years; originally from Grand Rapids, MI


----------



## athunter

Illinois


----------



## Bmurr

Miami


----------



## MiniMosca

My family home is in Connecticut, but I'm temporarily living abroad.


----------



## hbrock4

Huntsville, AL


----------



## sydney williams

Las Vegas, Nevada


----------



## Rebecca Pearson

North Carolina


----------



## Melwhit16

Rebecca Pearson said:


> North Carolina


New to the boards from Tennessee!


----------



## E-ticket Princess

Seattle WA


----------



## Dabigoh

Kansas


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Kansas!


----------



## friscofunfam4

Texas


----------



## Guyton dis lover

Guyton Georgia just outside Savannah Georgia.


----------



## Firefly03

North Carolina, near Raleigh. We're a short drive to the beach, or the mountains. And not too terribly far from WDW!


----------



## Clairracuda

Washington


----------



## disneybaby1986

Florida


----------



## AutismMom2006

Central Illinois.


----------



## RMaas1

Pennsylvania


----------



## KornBred

Georgia. 20 miles east of Alabama and 90 miles north of Florida.


----------



## MeowMeowMeow

Austin, Texas


----------



## Amber Goode

Birmingham, AL


----------



## Kelly Anne

Dartmouth, Massachusetts....  Good ole Pats Fan!


----------



## Guyton dis lover

Guyton Georgia


----------



## heathermarie

Nebraska! (Go big red!)


----------



## PirateMermaid

Missouri


----------



## EJKorvette

I live in Florida. I live in the hot humid flat part near the ocean.

Actually in Tamarac, which is three hours south of the World, a three hour drive (a three hour drive).

Florida does NOT end in Kissimmee.


----------



## Lucky Rabbit

Indiana but near Chicago.


----------



## gretchenfox

Virginia!


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

Connecticut, on the shoreline.


----------



## Jaspers

I live in southern Finland. Sometimes it feels distressing to live so far away from my internet friends that live in other countries.


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

Jaspers said:


> I live in southern Finland. Sometimes it feels distressing to live so far away from my internet friends that live in other countries.


I dated a young man from Finland when I was in college!!!  (100 years ago!)  He was very cute and very nice, but to this day I don't remember his name because all my friends in the dorm called him "Finland".  He missed home a LOT!  Great memory, thank you!


----------



## Jaspers

ConnecticutNonna said:


> I dated a young man from Finland when I was in college!!!  (100 years ago!)  He was very cute and very nice, but to this day I don't remember his name because all my friends in the dorm called him "Finland".  He missed home a LOT!  Great memory, thank you!


Oh I'm so glad that I could bring such a nice memory back! 

This also reminded me of that my best friend has invited a couple of friends from Australia to come to Finland. I sure hope I'll get to see them too and I also hope that they'll like Finland.


----------



## Gari14

I live in a town in England called Reading. These days its mainly famous for The Reading Festival and thats about it lol. Its about 25 minutes from London.


----------



## Yassdvclb

Tennessee


----------



## winterman

Maine


----------



## aurorastormwind

I'm in Louisiana


----------



## braggbeth

VA


----------



## Rsangiovanni

I'm from Florida! Counting down the days to our first family WDW trip!


----------



## CristFamily

Collegeville, PA. About 20 minutes outside of Philadelphia. Planning our trip in January 2017.


----------



## Laura0531

Lexington KY


----------



## nerdydisneygirl90

Florida


----------



## allthenamesaretaken

I live in Perth, Australia so I only get to visit a Disneyland once a year. Always so envious of the annual pass holders who just pop by for a couple of hours


----------



## MagicEarsTyler14

Tucson Arizona


----------



## JohnMA2

Show-Me State…Missouri


----------



## btweety04

Texas


----------



## jollyball

Arizona - six hours from Disneyland!


----------



## Jennifer714

New Jersey


----------



## Docsknotinn

MI


----------



## Tim French

Delaware.


----------



## bethiecow

North MS, almost in Memphis, TN.


----------



## Elizakapeka

Illinois


----------



## Talby

Kalamazoo, Michigan!


----------



## Dormouse.

Texas, here! I've been here all my life and can't see myself ever leaving.


----------



## kurleq1432

Connecticut now but I was born and raised in New Jersey


----------



## Teddy189

Madison, Wisconsin!


----------



## johnaalexis

Kentucky, all my life


----------



## mister morrow

new jersey


----------



## Rhody Red

Rhode Island


----------



## cgood

Mass


----------



## StlJoe

Florida (as of a month ago), only 180 miles away from WDW!


----------



## oldgrandad

Louisiana


----------



## ashleyr409

Texas


----------



## AllyReggie

Oregon!


----------



## katmu

Minnesota


----------



## Airplanes

California


----------



## nikkistevej

Maryland(burbs of Baltimore)


----------



## swansong1001

Florida...ten minutes to WDW!


----------



## momma2ethan

Outside of Seattle WA


----------



## BranR

Pennsylvania. Although, I'm so ready to move back south!


----------



## DSG

NJ


----------



## xjillianpaige

Massachusetts!

I've lived just outside of Boston all my life.


----------



## Kelly Anne

xjillianpaige said:


> Massachusetts!
> 
> I've lived just outside of Boston all my life.


I also have lived in Mass my whole life, about an hour from Boston tho.


----------



## Strulli

We live in NW suburbs of Chicago, in Illinois


----------



## buddha112

Michigan


----------



## smiley519

Pennsylvania, near Philadelphia


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Florida


----------



## Moonbase

Florida!


----------



## NaughtyDog

I'm in South Florida and just got back from a spur of the moment Disney Trip.

Late Friday night...
Wife: What are we doing this weekend?
Me:   Want to go to Disney?
Wife: When?
Me:   Tomorrow and Saturday.
Wife: Ok.


----------



## crysmc

Currently in California and planning my first DW trip since I visited as a kid!


----------



## Allen Conway

Florida!


----------



## elphie101

Massachusetts here! North of Boston my whole life


----------



## maggiegrace1

Louisiana!


----------



## cooldude4000

Pennsylvania here (Pittsburgh, to be specific)!


----------



## jmm57

Maine!


----------



## MandyLee121

Pennsylvania about 2 hours outside of Philadelphia


----------



## DizneeRailFan62

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


I live in beautiful North Las Vegas, Nevada!


----------



## TEMom2

Raleigh, NC!


----------



## Momsof4

Bristol, Tennessee!


----------



## Notsofast71

Thibodaux, Louisiana. An hour Southwest of New Orleans.


----------



## Sbk1234

Los Angeles, California. About an hour away from Disneyland (if there's no traffic.)


----------



## karannk

Delaware!


----------



## BarJey

The Sunshine State!!


----------



## KeeleyFRB

Georgia, near the Carolina line.


----------



## jetdoctor

Florida baby


----------



## WishingMomma

Central Illinois.. The Heartland!


----------



## Audrie Corcoran

North Central Arkansas!!!! LETS GO RAZORBACKS!!!


----------



## Tigger28

Rhode Island


----------



## Alexis Gallati

TN


----------



## Peculiar Mad'moiselle!

Florida! And still 6 hours away seems tooooo far from Disney!


----------



## march2

North Carolina, suburban Charlotte


----------



## Mrs. George

California-born and raised


----------



## jolaf408

California as well! About 40 miles south of San Francisco


----------



## merry_nbright

Ohio!


----------



## Penny_Dalmatian

I'm a Michigander, born and raised!


----------



## Evan2103

Mississippi


----------



## ElenaofAvalor

Alabama


----------



## dac7265

North central Mass, on the New Hampshire border.


----------



## Tlat1270

Kentucky!!!!


----------



## ~PixieTink~

Virginia


----------



## Toon crazy

California.


----------



## Artmomto5

Birmingham, AL


----------



## Miller9568

Denver, Colorado


----------



## Patrick61

Between Boston and the Cape.


----------



## Karabear15

Northwest Suburbs of Chicago, IL


----------



## Coconuts

New Jersey, suburban Philadelphia.


----------



## Megs2

Seattle, Washington.


----------



## DisneyMommyx3

Louisiana!!!!


----------



## TornadoTitan

Native California, Maryland for college, now in Texas


----------



## Lewandowski

I am originally from West Chester, Pennsylvania, but at the moment I am living internationally in Poland.


----------



## CruisinMomof5

West Jordan, Utah


----------



## diser_fam

Virginia


----------



## Alfredo68

Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## mel&me

New York, on the shores of Lake Erie


----------



## DisneyDaddy01

Dis lovers from Monson, Mass.


----------



## FlightlyFae

Florida!


----------



## Sarah McD

Connecticut but moving to Cape Cod next month!


----------



## DisneyFanJoie

Oliver Springs, Tennessee


----------



## Jersey Dis

North Jersey


----------



## bjschil

Darlington, Wisconsin--  home of the Green Bay Packers, our UW Badgers and thousand of award winning cows, which gives you cheese .  Come join our dairy-aire,


----------



## sjcampbl

Florida


----------



## mn51

Leominster, Massachusetts


----------



## pineauamber

Michigan!


----------



## Huff

Should make this a poll with all states so we can see just how many people are traveling from each state to Disney.

I myself just got back from a great week at WDW despite some hurricane caused hiccups.  Now back in sunny and dry Arizona!


----------



## Alleybell

Alaska. So far from everything.


----------



## Rich M

Northern California


----------



## yaksack

Northwest NJ.


----------



## forthekill

Near Worcester, MA


----------



## gretchenfox

I'm a Northern Virginia gal, and my brother and parents live up in that region as well. My sister's family is joining us in Orland from Atlanta. We're excited for our big family trip!


----------



## yaksack

Trips never come soon enough and are gone before your feet stop aching.


----------



## Allybaster

Salem, Massachusetts. It's insane tourist country right now!


----------



## jc62

Florida - recently relocated from New Jersey


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Olathe, KS (have lived in other cities in the KC metro though but always on the KS side).


----------



## RDURay20

Raleigh, NC


----------



## Emily Woodley

Southern Oregon!


----------



## Kirstie Harris

Deep in the Heart of TEXAS!! Houston area to be exact!


----------



## DavysMama

Michigan!


----------



## kacodi

Long Island, NY


----------



## Amanda Walz

Oklahoma!


----------



## Jay1075

Massachusetts here


----------



## David G Farr

Alabama


----------



## roboender

Texas, North of Dallas


----------



## firefly_ris

Born and raised in Baltimore, MD and moved to Buffalo, NY 10 years ago.


----------



## catdog70

Born and raised in California.  Still living in California.


----------



## Emac98

Born and raised in West Virginia. Georgia has been my home for the last 20 years.


----------



## cramizzor

Massachusetts, north of Boston.


----------



## MrsZ

New Hampshire residents here!


----------



## toonaspie

Indiana (near the smack dab center)


----------



## Living with The Land 2000

Richland Center, WI - Driftless Region in the hills of Southwest Wisconsin.


----------



## Brian12279

Originally from Aurora, IL; now living in Overland Park, KS!


----------



## Cdjax

I live in Florida (Tampa)


----------



## NeedsNEscape

Glenn Dale, MD -- right off the Beltway


----------



## Jeri Groover

Originally from the Midwest, living in Colorado now.


----------



## mrmattymouse

Native Texan happy to be in SoCal for 6 years now!


----------



## Laundress

Just outside of Chicago.


----------



## krysenchips

Born and raised in Louisville, KY, but am proud to call Pittsburgh, PA my home now.


----------



## Shayana

Southeast Michigan.


----------



## Someluck

Oregon


----------



## Toon crazy

Chico California, north of Sacramento.


----------



## bebec22

Born and raised in RI.  Recently moved just across the border to MA.


----------



## andy_high1

Indiana,  Notre Dame country!


----------



## Figaroo

Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## WaltDisneyGirl84

Tampa, FL


----------



## Enorto1

Pekin, Illinois


----------



## 85glht

Bristol, CT.


----------



## Kari1992

Yayyy for Florida


----------



## borntoloveDISNEY

Golden Colorado!


----------



## VenVen1412

Georgia


----------



## CaptainTravelPants

Washington, near Spokane.


----------



## Paulll92

Massachusetts (Boston)


----------



## sweetpeama

Montana about 2 hours from Yellowstone National Park and 5 hours from the Black Hills


----------



## Jiminys gurl

Ontario, Canada


----------



## Art08

Indiana.


----------



## BobbyDukes

Western Massachusetts near Springfield


----------



## Ames77

Central Pennsylvania


----------



## Nurse Sully

Shawano, Wisconsin


----------



## Moxiepup

Born and raised near Rochester, NY. Transplanted to Maine in 2000.


----------



## Shwhatevs

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania


----------



## Brian Curtis

NJ


----------



## tori.bh3

Proud Texan! Amarillo by morning, Amarillo's where I'll be!


----------



## Pintail

Arizona


----------



## DLmama

California


----------



## Cruising Penunuris

Utah!


----------



## Ruck

currently: anchorage, alaska

originally: union city, california (bay area)


----------



## johnst3

North Dakota!


----------



## johnst3

north dakota!


----------



## Allie B

Huff said:


> Should make this a poll with all states so we can see just how many people are traveling from each state to Disney.
> 
> I myself just got back from a great week at WDW despite some hurricane caused hiccups.  Now back in sunny and dry Arizona!


Poll would be fun idea


----------



## DWH

Texas


----------



## Shelbizzles

Freezing cold Michigan


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Scranton, PA


----------



## skittles67

O-H-I-O
Go Buckeyes!!


----------



## tinkerbellnh

joining from NH.


----------



## Edcot

California.


----------



## jaychis

Winter Springs, Florida


----------



## DVCPhilip

Originally from Edinburgh, Scotland. Now residing in a constant state of anxiety


----------



## ashleyann31

SC!


----------



## 99Wendy

Michigan ❄


----------



## Mattimation

Massachusetts!


----------



## Rusty2rules

Yukon, Oklahoma, a suburb of Oklahoma City. Will be on the road to WDW one year from now!


----------



## diser_fam

Virginia


----------



## WillandJennB

Joined from Ohio!


----------



## LindsayMouse

Michigan!


----------



## Pirate Mickey

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


I'm from NC, by way of TX and CA


----------



## freewill

Sometimes, a state of quiet desperation; the rest of the time, exhaustion!


----------



## SOrlando114

North Carolina!


----------



## ARoseByAnyOtherName

Southwest Missouri. I'm new to the boards.


----------



## SOrlando114

ARoseByAnyOtherName said:


> Southwest Missouri. I'm new to the boards.


Welcome ARoseByAnyOther! I'm new as well lol


----------



## *Tiggerific*

Born and raised in Maryland.


----------



## KimChriste

California


----------



## Anou

Georgia, go falcons!


----------



## Mrsultraill11

Missouri


----------



## JulieAnnCall

Utah


----------



## Uncranky Donald

Shell-y shores of southern CT


----------



## Matoskah Poodle

Houston, TX


----------



## mal.disneystateofmind

Tennessee! Go Vols!


----------



## mbee3600

Illinois...'burbs of Chicago.


----------



## Jacob W

Oklahoma!


----------



## melizda

Originally from Virginia, but currently living right outside of Knoxville Tennessee


----------



## Mushu's Twin

Oklahoma!


----------



## bknerd22

PA


----------



## Ksims616

Harrisonburg, VA


----------



## Anthony Somers Buxton

Buxton, Maine anthonysomersbuxton


----------



## Dingdingding

The Netherlands


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Newest residents of Michigan here.  Just relocated from Canada.


----------



## BamaBoy

The Heart of Dixie-Alabama-Home of the Crimson Tide-Roll Tide!


----------



## hibareli

Ohio!


----------



## windcriesamy

NC!


----------



## MaximumEd

The great state of Alabama.  Roll Tide, baby!


----------



## Shilyre

Washington State


----------



## BachataMan

Florida, and only about an hour away from WDW


----------



## meckfebj

Northern California.......wet, wet, wet.


----------



## adisneyaunt

Sunny SW Florida!


----------



## superx4039

Southern California, 1 hr drive to Disneyland with no traffic


----------



## MBurns

Nisswa, Minnesota.


----------



## CinderellaCupcake

Ellington, Connecticut


----------



## Nicole722

New York


----------



## cdndisneymum

Hi!
Ontario, Canada!
Grew up in Niagara Falls; currently, outside of Windsor.


----------



## klick182

North Carolina!


----------



## bfost87

Vancouver, BC


----------



## Emma Rose

Connecticut!


----------



## Vernon Wolfe

Beautiful Phoenix, Az


----------



## lobolabo

Born and raised in Michigan!


----------



## Gigi@Disney

Proudly from *Iowa*​


----------



## Simba's Mom

Deep south Texas, about 20 miles from the Mexican Border.  And we already have a border wall here-Trump wants to "connect the dots" on a wall that has holes.  
We're a mere 1300 miles from WDW, a 2 day drive.


----------



## smwalw

Hi! First post here but I've been lurking for a few years...I'm from Kentucky.


----------



## ansh08

I am from NJ


----------



## stindall

Born in NC, raised in Indiana, currently living in Northern California!


----------



## bare_foot_mama

Kentucky!


----------



## Maistre Gracey

CinderellaCupcake said:


> Ellington, Connecticut


Born and raised in Ellington....

Ellington High graduate here!!

Of course Ellington was a much, much smaller farm town back then...

MG


----------



## harriettbrawner

Born and raised in Georgia; moved to Florida and now only 74 miles from the Mouse!


----------



## littlemuffin06

Hi, I'm in CA, but about as far away from DL as you can get and still be in the same state! lol


----------



## kadrachb

Originally from South Central PA, but now I'm in Northwest DC!


----------



## Bailey22

Alabama! Hoping to try living in another part of the country within the next few years, but content for now.


----------



## Senk

Central Ohio here


----------



## JaimeAyers

South Carolina!


----------



## CinderellaCupcake

Maistre Gracey said:


> Born and raised in Ellington....
> 
> Ellington High graduate here!!
> 
> Of course Ellington was a much, much smaller farm town back then...
> 
> MG


Nice!! I grew up in Hebron so I didn't go to Ellington High, but we love the area!


----------



## Maistre Gracey

CinderellaCupcake said:


> Nice!! I grew up in Hebron so I didn't go to Ellington High, but we love the area!


Heck... I live in Florida now, but visited  a couple years back. 

Ellington has changed drastically since I grew up there (I'm 52 now). 
When I was I high school there were exponentially more cows than people. 

I see you guys actually have a McDonalds now!!! We had to drive to Vernon for one. 

I grew up on Egypt Rd if you know where that is. 

MG


----------



## MrFahrenheit

Illinois


----------



## timtennille22

HI everyone! I'm from south east Louisiana.


----------



## vermontgirl

Reppin the state of Vermont


----------



## DebB69

Michigan here


----------



## paulah96

South Florida


----------



## DreamRunner1

Chicago, west suburbs.


----------



## Grissam0913

Oklahoma!


----------



## ShinyRedGloss

Confusion jk (IL)


----------



## ActingDude17

Lived in North Carolina year-round until I was eighteen, at which point I moved up to Massachusetts for college. I still come back to NC for breaks/summer work though! Not sure where I'm heading once I graduate spring 2018.


----------



## junebug

Rochester, Minnesota!


----------



## bluemoon9

I grew up in Toms River, NJ but have called Wilmington, NC home for the last 23 years.


----------



## Chrissie & Kids

Pennsylvania here


----------



## JMcDon22

Pennsylvania here, about an hour outside of Philadelphia.


----------



## Alyssacuse

New Jersey here, originally from NY


----------



## Jeina Jeniffer

Florida, but temporarily in London.


----------



## Denise K W

I live in FT Worth Texas in the DFW area


----------



## MrsRideGuru

Northwest Florida here


----------



## carlymcqueen

Philly, PA!


----------



## Davey Jones II

No state. I live in the province of Quebec, Canada. That's three hours from Florida by direct flight.


----------



## Janai

I live in Toronto NSW, Australia. It's 2 hours out from Sydney so I'm  Quite far away from a lot of you guys!


----------



## ChuckNFM

Southwest FL,US


----------



## nuche

Rhode Island baby!!!


----------



## MishyMouse21799

Connecticut!


----------



## amesJ_erderW

.


----------



## OnceUponABenito

Cleveland Ohio...cavs are champs baby!


----------



## lalariner

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


Virginia!


----------



## Disnerd6838

Little ol' Rhode Island


----------



## Valentina8623

Omaha, Nebraska. I lived in Florida when I was in high school.


----------



## jessbee25

Massachusetts, born and raised!


----------



## Spacecow

I go to school in Colorado but I'm from Phoenix AZ.


----------



## Embersoul

delaware.


----------



## Simba's Mom

jessbee25 said:


> Massachusetts, born and raised!



My true home, even though I've been in Texas for the last 23 years.  I'll always consider Massachusetts my home-can't wait to get back there next week to visit family and make a trip (er, maybe two trips) to Friendly's!


----------



## ZackSamMom

Hello all, born and raised in Boston, MA


----------



## jessbee25

Simba's Mom said:


> My true home, even though I've been in Texas for the last 23 years.  I'll always consider Massachusetts my home-can't wait to get back there next week to visit family and make a trip (er, maybe two trips) to Friendly's!


We have one in our town! I didn't realize they weren't all over the country, is it just a New England thing? You're coming back just in time, the snow is almost gone!


----------



## ZackSamMom

I'm sorry to jump in, I saw 'Friendly's' and have to comment!  Going to Friendly's as a kid was such a huge event for me!  I take my kids probably once a month or so.  I love me some reese's pieces sundae.   

Next week looks like it's going to be beautiful weather


----------



## jessbee25

ZackSamMom said:


> I'm sorry to jump in, I saw 'Friendly's' and have to comment!  Going to Friendly's as a kid was such a huge event for me!  I take my kids probably once a month or so.  I love me some reese's pieces sundae.
> 
> Next week looks like it's going to be beautiful weather


There is something magical about the Friendly's peanut butter sauce. I usually ask for double.


----------



## HipsterPeterPan

Texas! Yes yes, horses and Keep Austin Weird, go on.


----------



## Ladyfish77

VA!


----------



## Ladyfish77

VA


----------



## golke

IA


----------



## Skywalker24

Tampa, FL!


----------



## RFrendt

Chicago, IL, home of the first (and ultimately defunct) DisneyQuest outside of a theme park!


----------



## Mummum14

The Bronx!! New York


----------



## Amber Alert

I live in Huntsville, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## MichaelFromSeattle

Seattle, Washington


----------



## Superbunny17

Dayton Ohio!


----------



## Punkbar

Georgia!


----------



## derekt28

Madison, Wisconsin


----------



## Ice Madrox

Berks County, Pennsylvania


----------



## nd_stclgrad

TEXAS!!!


----------



## space_mountaineers

New York!


----------



## myheartisinFlorida

Louisville, Ky


----------



## KC Mouse

Kansas City Missouri, or a state of utter confusion...


----------



## Simba's Mom

nd_stclgrad said:


> TEXAS!!!



Hi there. fellow Texan!


----------



## samantha217

Long Island, New York!


----------



## nd_stclgrad

Simba's Mom said:


> Hi there. fellow Texan!


Howdy! Houston to be exact...


----------



## Simba's Mom

nd_stclgrad said:


> Howdy! Houston to be exact...


 
A short 5 1/2 hour drive north for us.  We're way down by Brownsville-only head to Houston when DH has to check in at MD Anderson.


----------



## nd_stclgrad

Simba's Mom said:


> A short 5 1/2 hour drive north for us.  We're way down by Brownsville-only head to Houston when DH has to check in at MD Anderson.


Hope everything goes well for your DH. I love Brownsville. I go there for work a lot and my best friend used to teach at St. Joseph's. We used to grab beers at Cobbleheads


----------



## OThopeful35

We live in The Golden State....California. We live in the Bay Area, about 12 mins from San Francisco.


----------



## chevy5seven

Gallant, Alabama (north east)


----------



## ashley.c.duncan

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


Georgia but not the closest part to Florida, literally the farthest part. But I've recently moved to Atlanta.


----------



## Emily M

THE Buckeye State.


----------



## Rockette

New Jersey!


----------



## MLBelle51

Kentucky!


----------



## Paddy Pat

New Hampshire


----------



## mmsz

Ocean View, Delaware


----------



## *Cinderelly*

Virginia


----------



## kp_plus3

Ohio


----------



## Babycakeslynch

California


----------



## JessH87

Northwest Suburb of Chicago, IL.


----------



## DisneyToni

Illinois


----------



## lolash

Massachusetts


----------



## CMByers

Upstate South Carolina!


----------



## Cabo_bum

Las Vegas, Nevada


----------



## TeresaK1

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


Bloomfield Hills, Michigan here!


----------



## PrincessaKitty

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


Hi there!! We live in a teeny tiny town in Oregon about 1/2 hour away from Portland.


----------



## munari

Texas!


----------



## rhoni88

Sacramento, CA


----------



## Pandafamily

Alabama


----------



## Elli Ward

Florida! 10 minutes from Animal Kingdom


----------



## MoanasPapa

Pennsylvania!


----------



## shannonkb

Just outside of Minneapolis, Minnesota


----------



## KyleRen

Southwest Florida


----------



## sandrawendy1995

Good old Florida! Yup I'm a local


----------



## sarahothomas

Currently living in North Carolina and LOVE it! Originally from Alabama.


----------



## Kemilyna

I'm in North Carolina as well


----------



## earfulofmagic

Oregon!  :struggling to find douglas fir emoji:  

Originally from Florida.


----------



## jeweloftherealm

Pennsylvania


----------



## Abigail Broughton

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


Hi we live in beautiful coastal Salisbury Mass. just minutes from NH and many beaches.


----------



## Staren

I live in Boston, Massachusetts these days. Im originally from Florida in the Tampa Bay Area.


----------



## buzz46

PA


----------



## Candris79

Western Massachusetts


----------



## Jennyren

California. But still not close enough to Disneyland for my liking!


----------



## Denise K W

Texas!!!


----------



## desapaulecidos

Also Texas!


----------



## Simba's Mom

desapaulecidos said:


> Also Texas!



How come I never meet y'all?  Down here in the Valley, I have a hard time meeting anyone who's ever gone to WDW.  And I think I'm the only DVC member within 100 miles.


----------



## mama&me

I'm from Chicago, Illinois. Mama lives in Arizona now.


----------



## Monica Palmer

Missouri! Smack dab in the middle between Kansas City and St. Louis.


----------



## Bsams1654

Western Mass!


----------



## DisDreaming4116

Wisconsin


----------



## Disneyfan101413

Good Old Ohio!


----------



## Simba's Mom

DisDreaming4116 said:


> Wisconsin



We just got back from vacationing in Wisconsin, the Green Lake/Ripon area.  I LOVED it, beautiful country!


----------



## Doug5984

Louisiana - just close enough to drive to Disney World


----------



## Mrs. W

Hello! 

I was born in California, but now live in Arizona with my husband of 11 months.


----------



## ~AristoCat~

Born in Louisiana and still live here. Now with my husband.


----------



## DisDreaming4116

Simba's Mom said:


> We just got back from vacationing in Wisconsin, the Green Lake/Ripon area.  I LOVED it, beautiful country!


We live about 35 minutes southeast of that area.  Yes, it is beautiful and a great place to live.


----------



## Mrsjwb1

Mississippi


----------



## Mango9

Vermont here!


----------



## KristinE33

OKC, OK!


----------



## Haley Marie

Born, raised, & currently living in North Carolina!


----------



## smilerjones

OOOOOOklahoma!!!!!


----------



## 1911

California


----------



## GTApex

NC

(By way of FL and GA)


----------



## TheCakePopLady

Texas!


----------



## Jamie R.

Tupelo, MS


----------



## RaeDisney23_

*MASSACHUSETTS*


----------



## Coral Reef Diver

California, dude.


----------



## TRS19

Originally from KY, now living in Central Ohio


----------



## Nancy Gilbreath

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


Iowa


----------



## Elizabeth Smith

An Ohio girl, living in KY now. 
My DH is from Tennessee.


----------



## DrDeb

OHIO TRANSPLANT from RHODE ISLAND


----------



## Tacos

Overland Park, Kansas


----------



## sarahruthtoday

Born and raised in Nashville TN.


----------



## Goofy mailman

Buffalo, NY


----------



## Dazrath

Pennsylvania outside Philly


----------



## jenushkask8s

Long time lurker, first time poster here!

I live in Grand Rapids, Michigan.


----------



## PmknQnDIS11

Connecticut shoreline (lovely 2 blocks from the view Long Island Sound)


----------



## Birthwarrior

Longtime lurker here, too! From the Dallas area, TEXAS!


----------



## Simba's Mom

Birthwarrior said:


> Longtime lurker here, too! From the Dallas area, TEXAS!



We just spent the weekend up there, in Irving/Los Colinas, visiting grandchildren.


----------



## goofyistheman

Dallas, TX here!


----------



## ifjonhadwings

Currently Kentucky, near CVG Airport.


----------



## Frankie Nova

justcantwait said:


> The beautiful Connecticut shoreline!



 Beautiful Connecticut shoreline here as well!


----------



## RangerPooh

Relocated from the PNW to western TN.


----------



## Heartdisney15

Michigan here!


----------



## Remigius

TEXAS!


----------



## Belle in the bayou

Near New Orleans, Louisiana


----------



## Pixie8913

Hello Everyone! I'm From Boston, MA


----------



## N.L. Michaelis

California, 5 min from DLR!


----------



## AJFireman

Southern California


----------



## Bkcarney

I'm from Alabama. I wish I lived in Florida though... maybe one day


----------



## Northrup113

Buffalo, NY


----------



## Snowy_pvb

Bloomfield Hills, Michigan


----------



## jjjones325

Wilmington, NC


----------



## Matthew Caito

Rhode Island


----------



## Disneyfan101413

OH-IO


----------



## Jenderelly

Ohio for me!


----------



## Bug Gal

Born and raised in Arizona, but living in California right now.


----------



## MinnowMinori

Also Ohio! Down near Cincinnati. Buckeye, born and raised.


----------



## ryanj52

Louisiana


----------



## WiccanBlackheart

New Jersey


----------



## Greystar

New York


----------



## Pandabear41

California born and raised.


----------



## BRWombat

Texas here!


----------



## Sunshineloveizzy25

Florida (Orlando)


----------



## Disneyland4TmB

California mom here, Chino about 25 minutes drive to Disneyland!!!


----------



## ColoradoMom12

Colorado!

Posting here to reach 500


----------



## Still_N_Charge

Mississippi here


----------



## swissfam6

North Carolina!


----------



## contranimal

Pennsylvania,  about 20 minutes from Hershey


----------



## modelar7

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


orlando fl


----------



## wrb3bg

Massachusetts !


----------



## FutureDisneyEventPlanner

South Carolina!


----------



## AlanMouse78

Grove City, Ohio, just outside of Columbus.


----------



## MissMolly96

California & Southern California to be exact about an hour from Disneyland


----------



## sacox1978

Southern Illinois, about 60 miles north of Paducah, Kentucky.


----------



## NYCgrrl

...state of mind....


----------



## thejaxx

Tukwila, Washington


----------



## mreeves562

South Carolina


----------



## myheartisinFlorida

Louisville, Kentucky


----------



## poohbear6

RI


----------



## Emily Rollason

South Dakota


----------



## AncientSoul

St Augustine FL


----------



## emiliemtblanc

Quebec Canada


----------



## Familybell

Tustin, California - 10 minutes from the Original Magic Kingdom


----------



## bobafemme

Wisconsin (and excited for WDW in January)


----------



## jgleason

Live in Elmira Heights, NY.  Just across the PA border.


----------



## Lsrollins24

Just moved back to Iowa after 3 years in South Florida.  There's no place like home.


----------



## dizneyno1fan

LA, California


----------



## MyDisneyGlassSlipper

Southeastern Wisconsin


----------



## stampinmom

Illinois but that will change to NC next year. We can't wait!


----------



## Someluck

Oregon


----------



## whatsamotto

From Texas


----------



## Crristy

Las Vegas, Nevada


----------



## grahamharvey1982

Hollywood, California (but a central Florida native)


----------



## MamaDunk

jgleason said:


> Live in Elmira Heights, NY.  Just across the PA border.


 We're kind of sort of close lol.  Binghamton, NY


----------



## jgleason

MamaDunk said:


> We're kind of sort of close lol.  Binghamton, NY


Just an hour apart. LOL


----------



## Genieyourefree

North jersey!


----------



## BoPeepDH

SF Bay Area


----------



## MRACorrea

Delaware!


----------



## Kuchi Kopi

Illinois!


----------



## haydenlyle12

Rhode Island Born and Raised!


----------



## CayBoo

Born and raised in Southern California, but I'm currently in Denver, CO.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Winder, GA


----------



## #MickeyM

I'm not from the States. I am from Coquitlam, British Columbia, Canada.


----------



## Pixie8913

Boston MA!


----------



## Pixie8913

Boston MA!


----------



## orakle44

Massachusetts,  right next to Plymouth.


----------



## Oshay1

Jersey Shore!


----------



## Pixie8913

elphie101 said:


> Massachusetts here! North of Boston my whole life



I'm from Boston too


----------



## Steven Leandres

Northern CA


----------



## MaximusHess

From Pennsylvania, but moved to West Palm Beach back in October.


----------



## Freather

I live in CALIFORNIA!


----------



## Tacomann

Reporting in from San Diego!!!


----------



## helene1234

I'm not from the States, I'm from France !


----------



## dygaar

Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## BHalloran

Central New Jersey


----------



## dsanner106

I live in Georgia, just south of Atlanta !


----------



## hawktalksl

NW Iowa


----------



## Heather Mooney

Deltona, Florida


----------



## joslynnfae

WA/ND


----------



## Tdholcomb71

South Carolina


----------



## Hamptonite

New Brunswick, Canada


----------



## SarahM1987

Granville, Ohio


----------



## Julia Parker

In the mountains of Colorado.


----------



## adriuhn

Texas here.


----------



## mamamelody2

Michigan.


----------



## camper39828

We live in Georgia, just north or the FLA state line.


----------



## Campinfam2018

Concord,NC outside Charlotte


----------



## THSRock82

Louisville, KY.


----------



## Jenniferj477

Greenville, South Carolina


----------



## hdnmcky

Erial NJ 20 minutes outside of Philly


----------



## DrFacilier

Rhode Island


----------



## Pinstripechik

South Jersey


----------



## Sarah6342

Kalamazoo,  Michigan


----------



## Rschall

New York City


----------



## Valstew

Southeast Massachusetts


----------



## Taylor Vu

Edmond, OK! I have family in Orange County so I try to visit for Disneyland as often as I can. This year will technically be my first (I was too young the first time) time at Disneyworld! Excited to see what tips and tricks I learn here


----------



## tiggerdad

Meridian, MS


----------



## Erica_Haley

Florida


----------



## MinnieMouse100

North Carolina, and easy 8 hr drive to WDW!


----------



## Tinkertiggerstitch

Pennsylvania


----------



## AngelicaS

Stockton,ca


----------



## feistyunicorn

TN


----------



## Paulll92

Massachusetts, The Spirit of America. As our license plates state.

Right near Bawstin (Boston).


----------



## JohnnyG

Lewisville, Texas.  (DFW area)


----------



## bobbiwoz

New Jersey


----------



## AndPeggy

Pennsylvania


----------



## yaksack

Thr great state of New Jersey.


----------



## Beprepared

Texas


----------



## Mother Brer

Washington, DC

Raised in Illinois and Michigan!


----------



## HiddenDewey

IL


----------



## K.L.M

FL!


----------



## Kaleidodad

How firm thy friendship... OHIO


----------



## Yata⚜️Ruiz

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name



I am originally from eastern tokoyo but I currently live in Daly city California. I lived in LA before that and i wish to move to florida someday


----------



## fraucow

I'm in Florida!


----------



## dreamit

Woodbury, MN


----------



## foxress

Nevada

Other states I've lived in;
OHIO, Go Bucks!
New Jersey
Virginia
North Carolina
Delaware
Maryland
Tennessee


----------



## Mrs.M

Arizona


----------



## NoriKL

South Carolina


----------



## KevM

PA


----------



## Mandi Nicole

I’m in Florida! Born and raised in Tampa!


----------



## rhoshi

Georgia


----------



## krisb1969

Wisconsin


----------



## FWphanatic

Cherry Hill, New Jersey


----------



## dizneydreaming

Texas! And we drive to Disney.....21 hours over 1,400 miles.


----------



## yaksack

1400 from Texas!  It is 1200 from NW NJ.  I keep forgetting how big Texas is.


----------



## wisteria1019

Colorado


----------



## DaisyDuck001

I live in a state of anticipation for my next WDW trip!


----------



## StacyStrong

Most recently Indiana, but I was born/raised in Chicago and I'm BARELY outside of Chicago still so I still consider 'home' to be Chicago.  I'm just visiting Indiana temporarily


----------



## omniscientmommy

Wisconsin


----------



## Cruising Engineer

New Mexico


----------



## Jadyreen1282

Wisconsin. Where snow is always welcome until its not.


----------



## Ginger R

Southern NJ. Will be back to Disney in 39 days!


----------



## Antaniasmom

Currently North Carolina 
Formerly Connecticut (14 yrs)
Minnesota(25 yrs)

Looking forward to my 1st Disney drive with travel time cut by at least 10 hrs!!!


----------



## ilgirl51

dizneydreaming said:


> Texas! And we drive to Disney.....21 hours over 1,400 miles.


Wow, 1400 miles from Texas! It seems so close on the map, lol.
I live in Illinois (Chicago suburb), and it's 1200 miles.  Still plenty long of a drive!


----------



## *DisneyNerd*

Tennessee


----------



## MiniMinnie

I live in Brampton, Ontario, Canada. It is 2,088 KM from Walt Disney World.


----------



## BandtheBoys

MiniMinnie said:


> I live in Brampton, Ontario, Canada. It is 2,088 KM from Walt Disney World.



Hey Brampton - we are a couple of hours southwest from you in Port Rowan, ON....which makes us a few hundred kilometres closer to Disney World


----------



## AmeriCanFam

New Jersey here.


----------



## dereklindd

KY here, near Cincy


----------



## GrimGrinningGhost85

Rhode Island
Go New England Patriots!


----------



## Suejacken

PA Philly specifically. Home of the Super Bowl champs. I do have family in Greenville RI


----------



## thesteveness

Currently Arkansas for me, but feels like my permanent home is the airport


----------



## Denise69

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


Pembroke Pines, Fl


----------



## DMaciag

We live in Fl, about 3 hours away. Wish it was closer!


----------



## Lynn CC

California 
5 minutes North of The Golden Gate Bridge


----------



## desl10

.


----------



## MICHELLE SULLIVAN

North Carolina


----------



## lunasea

California, about 35 minutes north of Disneyland


----------



## Jose V.

Also in California, about 10 min from Disneyland.


----------



## macraven

Georgia


----------



## Lostgirl96

Connecticut


----------



## kyyadifan

KY


----------



## MetsFan

MA


----------



## Will CPA

California


----------



## Wesam Abdallah

Wisconsin here.


----------



## ThinkerWen

Hello from Mexico


----------



## esilanna

New York, specifically Long Island.


----------



## Melanie230

North Carolina!


----------



## DarthRemy

Arizona


----------



## Taylor90

Egg Harbor, New Jersey.


----------



## Cullen Cousin

McDade, Texas,


----------



## heatherly

Arkansas...although right now we are calling it Arkansauna.  It's so stinking hot!


----------



## JenCl456

Mississippi!!!


----------



## Amyz00

Texas!


----------



## Happily Old Fashioned

Minnesota!!


----------



## Leesha.Monster

California.. SoCal, super close to Disneyland


----------



## Sunshine83

Florida


----------



## aml3679

Florida


----------



## cdg121990

Texas


----------



## Jawsbourne

Los Angeles, California


----------



## lolomarie

Province: Alberta, Canada


----------



## BorderTenny

Upstate New York currently. Grew up in Michigan.


----------



## OhDannyBoy

South Florida


----------



## Stephanie Wohleber

Hi, I am new to joining DisBoards and I live in a western subarb of Cleveland, Ohio.


----------



## dontbunrthepig41

Ellicott City, Maryland!!!


----------



## Landslide305

Clermont, FL, right next to WDW!


----------



## macraven

_Georgia_


----------



## Ronald Brown

New to the boards (first post). I'm in DFW area of TEX.


----------



## Aryn Culbertson

Am Newbie (English Lass) to Dis Boards, living in WA State..


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

Minnesota! Southern to be exact. We love it here but it sure does make getting to WDW hard


----------



## lorigacc

Northeast PA


----------



## Liddypool

Louisville, KY


----------



## KDMAC6

Im from the panhandle of Florida. Still 6 1/2 hours away.


----------



## Disw4kids

Illinois (too far from Disney!)


----------



## NC Disney Dad

Southeastern North Carolina!


----------



## Beth62

Michigan!


----------



## LoloEllie

Pennsylvania!


----------



## bushdianee

Nebraska for the past 40 years, New York for the first 20.


----------



## osera1

Birmingham, AL


----------



## vicki595

Montgomery County, Maryland. For now at least....


----------



## sdemore

Hammonton, New Jersey


----------



## randomdisneydad

To far away from WDW in Missouri...


----------



## Ryan M

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


Texas!


----------



## CobraBubbles

Texas & Pennsylvania


----------



## TLMAriel

Tennessee
Good Ole Rocky Top


----------



## invinciblesummer

New York


----------



## soarin2018

New York


----------



## CinderMelly

Near South Bend, Indiana.


----------



## -_Stitch-Up-Scrump_-

Arizona


----------



## TangledHairDon'tCare

California, by way of Texas!


----------



## Slick519

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania.


----------



## Teyanna Drews

Wisconsin!


----------



## HMG1984

Texas!


----------



## OhDannyBoy

Chaos...
Oh wait I may have misunderstood the question.....

Florida still.....


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Utah. Formerly, Massachusetts, Ireland, New Jersey, New York, Washington, Rheinland-Pfalz, Maryland, Iowa, Colorado, Missouri.


----------



## Babacuss

Tampa, Florida


----------



## Magic-Suitcase

Michigan


----------



## happyfun

Georgia


----------



## macraven

_Georgia _


----------



## DisnerdShelby

Omaha, Nebraska here! But originally from central Florida.


----------



## sharkyandbones

Rochester, NY here


----------



## Riles330

Ohio


----------



## neen01

New Jersey


----------



## Mindi785

New York


----------



## Judi Ann

Phila. subards


----------



## Doc Laura

Maryland


----------



## themommy

Confusion. North Carolina


----------



## DebiPT

Lived in Florida for my whole 37 years until 4 months ago and now I live in New York!


----------



## tevisco4

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


Illinois...


----------



## ccm74

New Hampshire!


----------



## Dawnita71

Texas...


----------



## cmailest

Georgia


----------



## andy117

New Jersey!


----------



## NotSoLittleMermaidx17

New Jersey! Right over the bridge from Philly!


----------



## NotSoLittleMermaidx17

andy117 said:


> New Jersey!


Hello fellow Jersey Person!


----------



## Snowbird67

New Brunswick


----------



## Buzz808

Kapolei HI... Just three miles away from Aulani


----------



## Unca’ Donald

Maine


----------



## crystalgirl27

Ohio lived here all of my life!


----------



## Chazon

Alabama here!


----------



## SinCityMMAFan

Nevada


----------



## Jacob Rohleder

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


Indiana!


----------



## Jacob Rohleder

gloachat said:


> Central Illinois, Fighting Illini


I went to School at Parkland.  Worked at the Champaign Target many years . Now I live in Lafayette and have to still cheer for Illini when they play Purdue!


----------



## dstrickland249

Fripp Island, South Carolina


----------



## needsmorenifflers

California..at least for another 6 months or so.


----------



## LJisthewalrus

Kansas!


----------



## stoneman

Austin, Texas - baby! GO Texas Longhorns!


----------



## Nicole Reicher

Washington state


----------



## luckydub

Bowling Green, KY


----------



## ID_Dismom

Idaho


----------



## UNCBear24

Colorful Colorado.


----------



## poooh

Connecticut.


----------



## 1st_trip_10/05

Chicago IL


----------



## a1tinkfans

The Sunshine state. Aka Paradise


----------



## Lane308

SW Colorado


----------



## mamabear16

NE Pennsylvania


----------



## mdembko

Central Massachusetts


----------



## Reinshar

Williamstown NJ


----------



## 21LizSalute

I'm in Chicago, IL currently with the snow piled high. Siiiiigh.


----------



## tguz

Iowa.


----------



## dznycrzy

Northeast Pa


----------



## cdg121990

Texas!


----------



## Jen C.

Hello from Michigan!


----------



## Kyle4858

New York


----------



## PADude

Washington DC!


----------



## JoshCLT

Charlotte, NC


----------



## Pixie8913

Hi everyone!
I’m from Boston MA but going to be moving to Ocala FL within a few months


----------



## dynastyyanks

Previously New York, currently D.C. A little bit closer to the magic!


----------



## Tim-o-Finland

Finland, well thats not a state, but I live here anyway


----------



## jvirgsss

New Jersey Here!


----------



## Princess Ferret

Arizona


----------



## Chuck Hep

Pennsylvania


----------



## nolafan33

Louisiana


----------



## cruisin5

NY


----------



## billlaurie

Maryland


----------



## Dawn&Vernard

In central FL!


----------



## Joe Wunsch

Florida!


----------



## truthteller4life

Hello from South Carolina!


----------



## cdg121990

Texas


----------



## Kerrie T

Massachusetts here!


----------



## GreenEggsAndDan

Alabama... but just about as far from Disney as you can get and still be in Alabama


----------



## dragonfly57005

South Dakota


----------



## TresGriffin

Georgia (and, yes, I believe there should be some sort of GA resident discount on Annual Passes. LOL)


----------



## scotth1042

Charlotte, North Carolina


----------



## TresGriffin

scotth1042 said:


> Charlotte, North Carolina


I was just there this weekend!


----------



## MagicalEverydayMama

Minneapolis, MN


----------



## Wa~Bash

Indiana
Wabash, Indiana


----------



## Meghan Trangsrud

Minnesota


----------



## bobbie68

Connecticut for now then summer of 2020 will be Florida


----------



## PubThug84

Boston Suburbs..Massachusetts


----------



## Iestyn5150

The 51st!


----------



## JLY1212

New Jersey


----------



## Nancy M

I'm from Florida, Miami Lakes specifically.


----------



## nbrmommy2005

I live in North Carolina.


----------



## MickeyManic

Texas


----------



## CoachE

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


Atlanta, Georgia in the house


----------



## Headrock6

New York


----------



## Pucks104

North Carolina


----------



## purplravioli

North-Central Florida!


----------



## SamFaniam

I grew up in Florida and lived there until we moved to Texas 12 years ago.


----------



## GramToEmandKenn

Northeastern Connecticut


----------



## tguz

SE Iowa


----------



## 73 Ranchero

Stoughton Massachusetts (15miles south of Boston) - Full time.  Kissimmee Fl Now Winter Garden FL - Part time.


----------



## PirateJessi

Wisconsin, transplant from Minnesota.


----------



## buzz46

Philadelphia Pa


----------



## Sara_H

Wisconsin


----------



## Angela Aulis

Vermont


----------



## Flagge

Minnesota


----------



## dagored

Daytona. Little over an hour away.


----------



## Crygon

Texas. Just a hop, skip, jump, and a two-hour plane ride away.


----------



## Grumpy87

New Hampshire


----------



## mrs moon

London..


----------



## MermaidLagoonResident

I am from Toronto, Ontario, Canada


----------



## TaytonsTourGuide

Nevada.  Just 4 hours from Disneyland


----------



## JedStarkiller

I'm in Missouri! Planning a trip to WDW next year!


----------



## drusba

Chicago. If you are aware of politics in Illinois you will understand that "Chicago" is the correct answer when someone asks for your state residence.


----------



## macraven

drusba said:


> Chicago. If you are aware of politics in Illinois you will understand that "Chicago" is the correct answer when someone asks for your state residence.



_True...

I lived on the K streets back then _


----------



## ofmouseandman

North Carolina.  only 588 miles from the magic! lol.


----------



## backybri

Boston MA, USA


----------



## Je-Ree Olenik

New Jersey


----------



## Bestdayever89

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


Va on the coast


----------



## Candris79

Western Massachusetts


----------



## laura-k

Minnesota


----------



## BarbieGal457

Pennsylvania!


----------



## disneycat321

California (about 7 hours north of Disneyland) 

I'm CA born and raised and I love it here...but it is pretty far from WDW!


----------



## JKMillerfam

O-H-I-O


----------



## OhanaMama5

Illinois


----------



## magicband

Minneapolis, Minnesota here ☃


----------



## StarlitNight05

I'm from California, specifically the Sacramento region. I grew up close to the Bay Area, so we went to Disneyland somewhat frequently growing up.  Clearly I'm still not bored of it after all these years (now in my early 30s)! I love that I have been able to grow up with DLR and change along with it.


----------



## Whovian86

Nebraska, far away from both WDW and Disneyland.


----------



## alexdiane

Right outside of Boston, Massachusetts!


----------



## Call me Doc

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name



SWEET HOME ALABAMA!!


----------



## doubletoast

Pennsylvania


----------



## Donald Duck888

The Live free or Die state of New Hampshire.


----------



## MarvinTheSpartan

Illinois, northern Chicago suburbs.  Grew up in Michigan.


----------



## dceagle01

Oklahoma City, OK


----------



## Gigantor7287

Long Island, NY


----------



## lollipoplinds

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


Connecticut!


----------



## angieinwndrland

Arizona


----------



## Hmay20

Currently in Missouri but spent my whole life in Massachusetts


----------



## T-i-double-guh-er

Grew up about 10 miles from Disneyland, then lived in New Orleans for a decade. For now, work brings me to the DC area though.


----------



## Echo queen

Austin TX


----------



## DisTXMom

Texas- somewhat equidistant from both parks !!


----------



## Echo queen

DisTXMom said:


> Texas- somewhat equidistant from both parks !!


Very true but it did not stop me from visiting WDW 20 plus times and DL 3 times.  I have dreams that WDW is just behind the mall here yet I have spent so much money on airline tickets for nothing. Disney brain


----------



## ElectricUmbrella

Upstate NY!


----------



## J-Dog

Washington State. But we live on the dry side, not the rainy side.


----------



## nuclearturtle

Connecticut


----------



## THE BARRON

Hoover Alabama


----------



## Amy M

Cincinnati, Ohio


----------



## qckramer

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


I live in Huntsville, AL.  (Since 2006). I moved down from NJ


----------



## LisaRae1

Dubuque Iowa, right along Mississippi River


----------



## DisneyFanPatrick

Albany, New York!


----------



## DisneyPrincess1971

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


----------



## DisneyPrincess1971

New Jersey!


----------



## mysanchez

Corpus Christi, Texas


----------



## bostonsean

Salem, MA


----------



## jaqsdad

Portland, Oregon


----------



## TorchWood

New Orleans La.


----------



## RHMH

*The Big State of Texas  *


----------



## HNL808

Honolulu, HI


----------



## cjlong88

Minneapolis, MN


----------



## DuskKodesh

Dayton, Ohio


----------



## Virgogal1979

Elkton, Maryland


----------



## FreshRhyme

America's hat


----------



## beary62

I live in Upstate New York.


----------



## TJ Bryant

Florida


----------



## TheDuckRocks

Martinsburg, WV


----------



## poofyo101

NC


----------



## randumb0

Florida


----------



## quesoboy88

I'm in Kentucky! We get down to Florida usually about once a year and I really hope to get to Cali to experience Disneyland one day!


----------



## drwitz

The State of Disney World (well, actually Florida, and more specifically Windermere / Horizons West).


----------



## Akck

Alaska.


----------



## Tommy Ray

Arkansas


----------



## Michelle Carter

Maryland


----------



## FOXC69

Athens, GA


----------



## Lumpy1106

Long Beach, CA


----------



## Krios16!

Dallas, TX


----------



## MerladyAndie

Cincinnati Ohio. I’m new to here so if any Disney fans wanna chat, send me a message!


----------



## moonshadow

Was from Long Island. Now Holly Springs, NC. 

Getting closer to Disney


----------



## pinksockmonkey

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


Hi in so Cal right now getting ready to move to Az


----------



## GreenTea13

California


----------



## Hammerb90

Orlando, FL! Can’t deny the fact that proximity to WDW influenced that..


----------



## pathfinder

Florida


----------



## Darthkitty

Tennessee here!


----------



## J&L~SetSail

Tennessee


----------



## amg13

Texas


----------



## vyviecupcakes

Richmond, VA!


----------



## buddha112

Michigan


----------



## Modeltrainman

California. Not close to DLR.


----------



## laura-k

Minnesota ,northern suburbs of Minneapolis


----------



## Wildernessnut

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


Pocono Mountains, PA


----------



## Stoopy90

Buffalo, NY


----------



## RedHeadedMomma81

Nevada


----------



## AnteUp0824

NJ here!


----------



## Uncledave54

Michigan Mouseketeer here.


----------



## klangl6

Baton Rouge, LA.  GEAUX TIGERS!!


----------



## Fairytale.in.Progress

Long Island, New York


----------



## CanadianDisneyDad

in a perpetual Disney state 

but actually from Alberta, Canada eh


----------



## kellyshe

From the keystone state!  Pennsylvania!


----------



## fbarker

Illinois here-suburb of Chicago


----------



## Ptcru1ser

We live in Washington state, but I spent the first 44 years in Oregon.


----------



## Disney Frenhines

Not a State, but, the greatest country in the world; Wales, home free university education, free healthcare and free prescriptions. Cymru am byth.


----------



## eiblehs

Arkansas!


----------



## naokk3

North Carolina !


----------



## Sdickenson

Oregon!


----------



## Jackiii

California!


----------



## Karolzinha0210

Tampa, FL ❤


----------



## Tommy Ray

South of Little Rock , Arkansas.


----------



## dizneefan13

Washington.


----------



## rebeccamajor

Little River, Texas   yeeee haw!


----------



## moonshadow

Currently 14 years in Holly Springs, NC.

Born and Raised,  Long Island in NY.


----------



## Unlimited N2O

Boston Massachusetts


----------



## Leigh L

Washington D.C. (but technically in Virginia  )


----------



## BradLovesDisney

Vancouver (NOT Canada), Washington (NOT D.C.)... close to Portland (NOT Maine)


----------



## MexaQuebec

British Columbia, it's a province not a state.


----------



## Tex-Mex Disney Fan

San Antonio, Texas


----------



## Stellalou

Wow surprised just how many people from the east coast that are on here!

I live in California now for about nine years or so. And live not far from the Anaheim resort. But i grew up in Connecticut, Lived in New Hampshire. Maryland and Utah. Used to have family in Florida but have not been to wdw sense I was 6. 

I am hoping one day I can live in Asia and be closer to the parks there


----------



## drmfnder

Also a native Floridian from Arcadia, FL.


----------



## BigFoote

Lived for 30+ years in Colorado(originally from San Antonio TX)...early retirement and now a full time RV'er with Florida residency.


----------



## FawnJD

Florida!


----------



## Stratman50th

Florida...


----------



## Dead2009

Baltimore, Maryland


----------



## Stratman50th

Dead2009 said:


> Baltimore, Maryland


Moved to Florida from Eldersburg MD 2 years ago..


----------



## Orionreplay

Maine!


----------



## DebLee

Northern Virginia


----------



## TonyLovesDis

Palos Verdes, CA


----------



## Sweet Pea Reed

Mechanicsburg, PA --- Just 20 minutes from Hershey


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

Lake Mary, FL!


----------



## HiHoDisneyRocks

Gardnerville Nevada!


----------



## ohsewcrafty80

Virginia (near Washington DC)


----------



## califbarbb

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


California


----------



## caroline5177

South Carolina


----------



## Rusty2rules

Yukon, Oklahoma, suburb of Oklahoma City


----------



## PixieLily

Sunny Florida!


----------



## dtl62

Massachusetts.


----------



## Aggiejue

San Antonio, Tx (suburbs) checking in.


----------



## lac228

West Virginia


----------



## Denniluvsdisney

Ohio!


----------



## DISguyDennis

California here, in the OC


----------



## NAPO

Former Floridian living in Central Massachusetts.


----------



## UK2K

Indiana.


----------



## Submariner23

Tennessee


----------



## CallieA

Missouri!


----------



## PunchyPayne5

Nebraska!  Go Big Red!


----------



## COLEMANFAMILY

Kentucky!


----------



## Drivehome

I’m from LA


----------



## Drivehome

L&Lfan said:


> I've lived in the Garden State, New Jersey, near Atlantic City for the last 24 years.
> 
> States  I've lived in during my 54 years of existence...
> 
> South Carolina (22 years)
> California (1 year)
> Massachusetts (2 years)
> Connecticut (1 year)
> Pennsylvania (4 years)


Nice


----------



## L&Lfan

Drivehome said:


> I’m from LA


The year I lived in CA I lived in Fresno.


----------



## Drivehome

I’m in Burbank


----------



## ordinarysmartfrog

LA, California


----------



## Minnie Kitty

Born in Brooklyn NY, raised in Queens. Moved to Vermont for a number of years and my final destination for the last 13 years is NE Pennsylvania.


----------



## disneylover102

Utah! I’m coming up on my 11th time at Disneyland, I’ve been to WDW 3 times (I hope to make it 4 this year), and I’m going to Disneyland Paris in August! I think that’s pretty good for a Utahn!


----------



## jmv5010

I'm over here in Maryland.


----------



## cdonof

I'm in Maryland


----------



## CheshKAT

Niagara Falls, Ontario Canada!!! I know, I know....that's not a state but we love Disney too!


----------



## InBassAngler

Indiana!  Go Hoosiers!


----------



## npatellye

Connecticut down on the shoreline.


----------



## LovesTimone

Winter Garden, Florida...


----------



## Katg22

Connecticut


----------



## Apple36

We live in the Great Smokey Mountains of Tennessee.


----------



## Steelcity

Pittsburgh Pa


----------



## FamilyofFive

Pacific Northwest


----------



## BobbyDukes

Wilbraham Massachusetts


----------



## Dreamsounds

Raised in New England, but now living in Berlin, Germany. So, that's my state, but different country. Nice to meet y'all!


----------



## RSHEALAND

Connecticut


----------



## tedkdvc

Illinois!


----------



## CyberPluto

(Northern) Virginia


----------



## Navisongtalker

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name



Wisconsin!


----------



## Wdwsmiley

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


Long Island, New York


----------



## Wdwsmiley

Long Island, New York


----------



## MichaelWill&Megan'sMom

Lake Orion, MI


----------



## Wdwsmiley

Long Island, NY


----------



## Bakerzdozen85

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


Massachusetts


----------



## brevebelle

Virginia, about an hour south of DC.


----------



## rpink95

Born and raised in PA, recently moved to North Carolina!


----------



## Markal

Mississippi


----------



## EDventures*

Hello, i'm located in Michigan


----------



## ccarolinec

California


----------



## Laura@Wanderkeep

Massachusetts, right outside of Boston


----------



## twyual

Vancouver


----------



## saddleup4dis

North East Ohio ❄


----------



## honeywheeler

Portland, Oregon


----------



## KTurner223

Alabama


----------



## A-Rose788

Rhode Island!!


----------



## nickielgolden

Born & raised in Connecticut, but have lived in North Carolina the last 7.5 years


----------



## bwr827

Manitoba, Canada! (That's directly above North Dakota for anyone unfamiliar )


----------



## BLTdad

Boston, MASS!


----------



## AndyTwoLines

The frigid tundra of Wisconsin


----------



## RedsDrew

Born/Raised in Ohio but have been in ridiculously cold Minnesota for just over a year!


----------



## wezguycsu

California. Planning our first family wdw vacation for January 2021.


----------



## DisJules

Live in Maryland in the USA.


----------



## JohnnyG

Lewisville, Texas.
10 miles From DFW airport.


----------



## DebLee

Jersey girl by birth, relocated to “NOVA”, or northern Virginia, which is a very diverse & expensive area.


----------



## buzz46

why does anybody want to know what state I live in


----------



## SELDNDVC

Hey guys, from the countryside outside of London but now south east London, cant wait to get over to Orlando in september!


----------



## Emie06

Manitoba, Canada ❄ where "the cold never bothered me anyway"


----------



## Nevada25

Smack dab in the middle of the united states. Missouri


----------



## DARREL

wiigirl said:


> Kansas City, MO


Wisconsin


----------



## Mark9

Maryland


----------



## mdobs6401

New Hampshire


----------



## Edeyore

I just move to Massachusetts after living in New Hampshire for 30 years.


----------



## Grateful Mickey

Miami, Florida!


----------



## Daniela Rose

Born and raised Long Island, NY....but contemplating a move to south Florida. Eeek


----------



## bostonkyle106

Northeastern Massachusetts!


----------



## ampata23

Pendleton Indiana!


----------



## CMDisney

Boston, Massachusetts


----------



## MamieLynn

Birmingham, Alabama


----------



## dwells01

Lompoc, California


----------



## Auntie L.

I'm originally from Boston and central MA but now I live in beautiful Rhode Island.


----------



## HoosierJoy86

Indiana, hence my user name. Southern part across the river from Louisville.


----------



## heynowirv

Mostly Philadelphia Pa.    and Bethany Beach,De.


----------



## marcoi

boston ma


----------



## dvc at last !

NYS - a hop, skip and a jump from Canada.


----------



## BillyFeat

I'm from New Jersey... not far from Philadelphia.


----------



## 2kidsForMe

Massachusetts, halfway between Boston and Worcester.


----------



## TheGals23

Michigan!


----------



## kabejo

Virginia


----------



## Summertime

Lynnfield, Massachusetts - just north of Boston.

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## CopperCreekBear

New York!


----------



## Darkwing_Kelby

Phoenix, AZ, not the Phoenix metro area, downtown Phoenix hahaha


----------



## LilMissPriss

Washington, not to far north of Seattle


----------



## Gordon Gekko

OHIO


----------



## Son of Man

Washington State, south of seattle


----------



## Tax

Illinois, 30 miles Northwest of Chicago.


----------



## savemycamera

Tax said:


> Illinois, 30 miles Northwest of Chicago.



Me too!! I'm just north of Arlington Heights!


----------



## chad_1138

Indiana, 15 miles north of Richmond.


----------



## GoofTroop4Life

Minnesota...dreaming of being a snow bird one day


----------



## Joanna71985

Orlando, FL


----------



## Kanderegg

Minnesota!


----------



## R_5

London, not sure if there is many of us here.


----------



## ColdJanuary

Wisconsin, just outside Milwaukee.


----------



## songsinmymind

Currently Mississippi, but we are moving to Virginia at the end of June!!


----------



## Jo Lenfo

Netherlands in a small town called Borne. Don't know if there are more dutch people here.


----------



## NightFury326

Carolinas, not too far away from the Blue Ridge Mountains. 

Strangely enough- I miss them even though I had no planned trips there before virus stuff started.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Nebraska


----------



## The WDW 3

Bensalem, PA


----------



## 4vrdreamin

Canton, GA


----------



## viatabuna

California!  Up on the Central Coast.


----------



## SummerRses

Lafayette, Louisiana


----------



## JPPT1974

East TN there!


----------



## Walt's Dream

The Baked Apple...Tucson, Arizona!


----------



## Nate Vignola

Leominster MA. Fun Fact- Birthplace of Johnny Appleseed and Home of the Plastic Pink Flamingos


----------



## apachesam

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


Alabama, Jeff


----------



## Albee

Andover, MN


----------



## rich dream vacations

Blair, NE


----------



## PrincessKass13

Lutz, Florida!!! 
about an hour and a half away from WDW! (With good traffic)


----------



## LifeTheDisneyWay14

I live in New York! It's eerie right now.


----------



## DisneyDadWV

New here! I'm Mike from WV


----------



## MrsSmith07

Florida


----------



## JOaks

Pennsylvania


----------



## MaddieB223

I'm Maddie, from Southeastern Massachusetts!!


----------



## AdventureIsOutThere82

San Diego


----------



## Bonabee

Michigan!


----------



## Whitneyleigh10

Madison, a small town in Central Maine


----------



## smilejoyjoy

Los Angeles, California


----------



## stinamc148

Hey y'all! I'm from Dalton, Georgia!


----------



## Silver saucer

Oregon!!


----------



## mcmenefee

Northern CA


----------



## Etron

Chicago, IL - West Loop


----------



## DRussell88

Lake City, FL.


----------



## MJ NH

New Hampshire


----------



## DelightfulDisneyDreaming

Dublin, Ireland


----------



## BriarBrandon

Northern California


----------



## Rxdr2013

South Florida. West Palm Beach


----------



## moth72484

Illinois


----------



## SwimSwamSwum

Originally from Texas, but lived in south MS the five years before moving to Dothan, AL a year ago. Hubby says that if we keep on this trajectory, hopefully we'll ultimately end up in the Bahamas


----------



## a1tinkfans

Sw Fla


----------



## AnnieD17

Edinburgh, Scotland


----------



## b1gbc

Sorry not a State but Scotland Uk


----------



## ajanderson84

Northern Virginia


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

Texas


----------



## 2letterwords

Pennsylvania


----------



## KatieBellFlint

Florida


----------



## SeanAibrean17

Kentucky


----------



## exchanger

Colorado. We find that prices to fly to either the LA area airports or Orlando can be a tossup. We had APs at DisneyLand for an awesome year and have skipped a few years since the birth of our twins.


----------



## Newbie500

CT


----------



## StageTek

I live in a state of confusion.


----------



## Bnl1976

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


Maryland


----------



## tarheeltink

North Carolina


----------



## aharr161

Raleigh, NC


----------



## dvc lover 1970

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


We are up in the Northeast in RI.


----------



## The Big Mermaid

Na Hamshah


----------



## MamaMeems

Indiana


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

Southern Connecticut


----------



## ShannyMcB

RI


----------



## Medic1850

North Carolina


----------



## hawnstyln

808 state of Hawaii.  Hopefully everyone here can come and visit us soon!!


----------



## Lottelicious

Now in Florida but originally from SoCal


----------



## RedFive

Indiana


----------



## debjk4

Ohio


----------



## vacaydreaming

Chicago, Illinois
SWSide in the city


----------



## traderforlife

West Palm Beach, FL


----------



## fabledtongues

I live in Oklahoma! Hoping one day to move to Florida though


----------



## Dig

Massachusetts. Grew up in South Florida.


----------



## here757

No-folk
Nu-folk 
NORFOLK VA


----------



## johnbpulley55

I'm from N.E. Ohio


----------



## SWofDisorder

State of confusion


----------



## smisale

Ontario,Canada. Not the USA But very close


----------



## JPPT1974

Tennessee


----------



## SL6827

GA


----------



## vicmaine

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


I live in Maine, where most of those snowbirds are from.


----------



## JamboJim

New Jersey (South of Trenton, wish it could be farther south)


----------



## Sandran924

Beautiful Central / Upstate New York.


----------



## Baruch285

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


Minnesota!


----------



## Justrose

Wisconsin


----------



## Bellinger Da Homie

Western Connecticut


----------



## DanaLTK

Lincoln Nebraska


----------



## oam

This year we live in a state of confusion.


----------



## vicmaine

Lewiston, Maine


----------



## contranimal

Lemoyne PA.  I can see the top of our capital building in Harrisburg from the back yard.


----------



## DisneyDude32

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


A little hamlet of a place called Flowery Branch, GA


----------



## meclark3

South Carolina ⛱


----------



## Scurtis1117

Baruch285 said:


> Minnesota!


Kentucky


----------



## VelveteenDVCDream

Born and raised in NY, but living outside of Boston for now.


----------



## Tammy A

Minnesota!


----------



## SleepyWhale77

Time split between CO and so-cal!


----------



## Newbie500

CT


----------



## dcr5199

live in Nashville or Smyrna, TN


----------



## ccentopio

Central Cal! long time lurker here


----------



## HAPPINESS101

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


NJBruce Springsteen, Vince Lombardi & Albert Einstein’s home state!


----------



## kicker30

North Carolina


----------



## Skanasink

Virginia


----------



## imktdqt810

West Virginia


----------



## Sajchinook2015

Minnesota


----------



## AliceNDinah

Minnesota


----------



## Cygnusx1

Oldham County, Kentucky


----------



## sparks&whimsy

Aloha from Hawaii!


----------



## MithrilMaiden

I'm in California, but northern, so I'm not a Disneyland local.


----------



## candle_head

South Dakota!


----------



## SueBee87

The first state! Delaware


----------



## emmaleearlitt

I'm from Texas!


----------



## guccigang

Decatur, Texas


----------



## Kcalderon

North Carolina!


----------



## Aprilalidocious

I live in a small town near Amherst, MA. An hour and a half west of Boston.


----------



## DizneeRailFan62

Nevada...North Las Vegas to be precise.


----------



## Jon16

Ohio!


----------



## storey13

Illinois, about 20 minutes northeast of St. Louis, MO!


----------



## Bucknut2710

Perrysburg, OH!  A suburb of Toledo in the Northwest part of the state


----------



## bakerworld

Flourtown, Pennsylvania


----------



## Kauai4life

Aloha From the Garden Isle Kauai


----------



## DrJenski

Ohio


----------



## OHmomof2

Ohio...Northeast area near Lake Erie


----------



## docindigo76

Split between Maryland (transplant) and North Carolina (native)!


----------



## milton123

Sunny Florida


----------



## ksanftleben

Virginia by way of Missouri, Michigan, California, Georgia, Maryland, Bavaria, and Texas


----------



## FancyNancy

Maine here.


----------



## Fooch

Massachusett!


----------



## WDWEPCOT

Missouri


----------



## Montana Minnies

Missoula, Montana


----------



## keithal

top of Maine I look out my window and all i see is CANADA


----------



## amyamya

Northern California!


----------



## dwells01

Lompoc, CA


----------



## cruisefortibet

Central Ohio


----------



## MamaBTX

Dallas, Texas here!


----------



## Schneewittchen37

Maryland


----------



## songbird171

FancyNancy said:


> Maine here.



Maine here too!


----------



## bjschil

We are Cheeseheads from Wisconsin.  Our Avatar might show you our “business”.


----------



## Bluejn

New York


----------



## dotty7200

Arkansas here!


----------



## fgaini

Italy, Milan


----------



## Carin McEvoy

Michigan


----------



## ZachandKyla

Colorado but moving to Orlando area this year.


----------



## bigbadbuff

Virginia


----------



## Belles bakery

North Idaho, I see Canada from my deck
But...
Florida 12 years
Chicago 30 years


----------



## ChrisWCE

Memphis, TN


----------



## Dizznee Freak

TEXAS!!


----------



## BelleFan87

Originally from Philadelphia but now I live in sunny South Florida


----------



## Amy from NC

born and raised Miami FL but now a North Carolina girl!


----------



## Maleficent_Hades

the state of Confusion hahaha.

but seriously i live in New Jersey, about a half hour away from Philadelphia, since 2009 but before that i lived in Philadelphia PA the first 26 years of my life.


----------



## chrispgross

Wisconsin


----------



## bakerworld

PA - Philly side


----------



## TeamRiley

Utah


----------



## Justfank

PA here!


----------



## seemecook

From The Star City in Virginia


----------



## mdelvina2174

worcester massachusetts!


----------



## amandolin

Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Justfank

Pennsylvania!!


----------



## tiggerx3

Justfank said:


> Pennsylvania!!



Me too!


----------



## Rybackm

Pothole central, Michigan


----------



## ChiGirlMom

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


Chicago, IL


----------



## Margaretpowley

I live in Salt Lake Utah!


----------



## chillinlikeavillan

Been living in Orlando,Florida for about 4 months now! 
These are the places I have lived in during my 19 years of life (in order):

•NYC (first 5 months of life)
•Salt Lake City,Utah (2 years/age 5 months-2 years)
•San Diego,California (2 years/age 2-4 years) 
•Los Angeles,California (3 years/age 4-7 years) 
•Sacramento,California (2 months in a hotel during moving/age 7) 
•Huston,Texas (6 years/age 7-13)
•Los Angeles,California  (3 years/age 13-16)
•-Moved Out at 16-
•Cambridge,Massachusetts (1 year/age 16-17)
•NYC (2 years/age 17-19)
•Now:Orlando,Florida (4 months so far/age 19-???)


----------



## Bcleary1a1

Massachusetts!


----------



## Figment of Speech

Currently North Carolina. Formerly New York, California, New Jersey, Ohio.


----------



## Kelly Lowe

Austin, TX


----------



## tealandlemon

North Carolina


----------



## lkitty82

PA!


----------



## Cruzin’Sisters

Currently North Carolina. Previously:  California, New York, was born in NH.


----------



## Wannabe Princess

MA!


----------



## AlfiesMom

We’re from the UK!


----------



## Skittle451

Houston, Texas!


----------



## GoofyVette

Central Valley of Northern California


----------



## Viking7641

Massachusetts 

moving to Iowa.


----------



## OceanBreeze77

Southern coastal Maine, near border of NH


----------



## Viking7641

OceanBreeze77 said:


> Southern coastal Maine, near border of NH


Lovely


----------



## evilmommie

Am in California. About 30 mins from The Happiest Place on Earth!


----------



## slonati25

Virginia! Moving to Orlando next month!


----------



## icompleteme

Washington DC


----------



## Wakey

The amazing state of West Yorkshire. Home of the famous Leeds United.


----------



## Bluegoat

Currently Las Vegas, NV, moved from MA about 6 years ago.


----------



## WITN-E

Central Iowa


----------



## Sidney Land

California


----------



## StephanieWags

Indiana


----------



## Christina23

New York


----------



## dancergirlsmom

Michigan.  On the border with Canada.


----------



## guehomom

Right in the middle of Bayou Country - Louisiana


----------



## Kobebeef

Wisconsin


----------



## Mindmush74

Round Rock Texas!  Just got back from WDW!


----------



## akk

New York,  I think New York has the highest number of DVC members. Maybe Florida has more?


----------



## ak517

Grew up in IL, spent my formative years in WI, currently live in MA, but I'm longing to move back to NYC.


----------



## akk

New York, If Florida doesn't have the most number of DVC members it will soon because everyone from New York is moving to Florida (It appears that way)  The best place to start a conversation with someone is in the Hot Tub. I was in the Hot Tub at Riviera Resort recently. A family from New Jersey and two families from PA were talking about moving to Florida. I think it is because they had no Covid in Florida   . Or at least that is the way it seams when you are down there.


----------



## gharter

Iowa


----------



## donan1212

NY


----------



## The WDW 3

Pennsylvania outside of Philadelphia


----------



## Nice Work Pal

Bucks County right outside Philly


----------



## The WDW 3

Nice Work Pal said:


> Bucks County right outside Philly



im in Bensalem


----------



## Nice Work Pal

The WDW 3 said:


> im in Bensalem



Same!

Did you ever see the house near La Luna banquet hall that’s Disney decorated for Xmas? I have a friend who lives right down the street. I wish I could post a video it’s pretty amazing.


----------



## The WDW 3

Nice Work Pal said:


> Same!
> 
> Did you ever see the house near La Luna banquet hall that’s Disney decorated for Xmas? I have a friend who lives right down the street. I wish I could post a video it’s pretty amazing.



I know exactly where La Luna is, but I have never seen that house. What part ofBensalem are you in? I’m in the Valley


----------



## Nice Work Pal

The WDW 3 said:


> I know exactly where La Luna is, but I have never seen that house. What part ofBensalem are you in? I’m in the Valley



coming from the valley make a right on Kasmir...when you get to the first street it’s impossible to miss. It’s like the shady brook lights we have to see it every year.

I’m in Neshaminy Valley


----------



## The WDW 3

Nice Work Pal said:


> coming from the valley make a right on Kasmir...when you get to the first street it’s impossible to miss. It’s like the shady brook lights we have to see it every year.
> 
> I’m in Neshaminy Valley



we’re neighbors! Let’s hang out


----------



## Piranha71

New York


----------



## methews890

London


----------



## cac

From Connecticut here!


----------



## kps7795

Florida.


----------



## bcsouffr

michigan here....


----------



## PrincessNelly

Nice Work Pal said:


> Bucks County right outside Philly





The WDW 3 said:


> im in Bensalem



Bucks County Disney meetup! Wahoo. 

I'm from Levittown, PA


----------



## Zi@

Florida!


----------



## hhisc16

SC


----------



## The WDW 3

PrincessNelly said:


> Bucks County Disney meetup! Wahoo.
> 
> I'm from Levittown, PA



Just tell me when and where!


----------



## TheEvilQueen24

Florida!


----------



## SnowWhite1981

Tennessee here!


----------



## FtW Mike

Confusion


----------



## rjbenz12

Buffalo, NY now Orlando, FL


----------



## disneyding

California


----------



## RunningProf

Florida, about an hour northeast of WDW


----------



## vail2denver

Hi Everyone! We're from Denver originally, but now living in Vail


----------



## tlstar14

vail2denver said:


> Hi Everyone! We're from Denver originally, but now living in Vail


I'm also in Denver.


----------



## Sidney Land

California, but you knew that.


----------



## LyghtChyld

Alabama


----------



## JStarr

Another Floridian here....


----------



## VH103428

Michigan


----------



## DVChris

California!


----------



## ShadowBoxer

Virginia!


----------



## Leelani

Mississippi!


----------



## southernhive

Georgia.


----------



## spiceycat

Florida, Lake County - love it!


----------



## DeEtte Brower

We live in Lake Saint Louis, MO.


----------



## PittsFamilyAdventures

We are in the north Georgia mountains.


----------



## NewDisneyEnthusiast

From NE Pennsylvania


----------



## lelew

Born and raised Washington DC now living in Woodbridge Va 1hour closer to Disney


----------



## Mickey’s my Spirit Animal

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


I live in NYC!


----------



## Mickey’s my Spirit Animal

Greetings Fam! I was born and currently reside in Queens, New York City, New York!! However, due to the US Army, I have lived in several states!


----------



## Scouter

Can anyone comment on what their states are like for retirement purposes?  
Taxing SS, taxing pensions and property taxes?


----------



## Louis morrell

South East Louisiana. Born and raised and most likely burried. You guys come on down for a visit, I'll buy you a beer.


----------



## disneydreamer1980

Maryland


----------



## urban_buy

Dallas, Texas


----------



## Bharp0305

Arkansas


----------



## NelsonWaters

Rhode Island - hopefully Florida by the end of the year


----------



## The WDW 3

Bharp0305 said:


> Arkansas



Are you going to the phish concert tonight?


----------



## UpstateMick

Upstate NY


----------



## Scholarma

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


Washington


----------



## mpenman

New England!!


----------



## MariDisneyluv77

Rhode Island


----------



## Scouter

UpstateMick said:


> Upstate NY


I'm sadly stuck here as well.  Can't wait to retire and move.  
I just hate the high taxes and worst winters ever.
I moved from Syracuse, worst ever winters to Albany and in the first month had a Nor'easter that was over 2ft and Syracuse barely
got anything.  My friends back home though it was funny.  I was not amused that it followed me here.


----------



## Scouter

mpenman said:


> New England!!


That's not a state


----------



## kanerf

Pennsylvania, the Western part.


----------



## Louis morrell

Scouter said:


> That's not a state


I had the same thought but was not going to comment but since you brought it up


----------



## MontyColby

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


Hi,  I too am from Florida.


----------



## Jonathan J

My actual place is Toronto. But now I'm stuck in Dallas.


----------



## jkeilty

Massachusetts


----------



## Daggyfamily

Cincinnati Ohio!


----------



## Krsrich

Washington


----------



## emrysaki

Just outside of Atlanta, GA


----------



## Welsh Minnie

Hi 
I don’t know if this counts but I’m from North Wales in the UK


----------



## #1DisneylandFan

Southern California


----------



## BonnieJean925

MA


----------



## Aluminum Falcon

south shore MA


----------



## McSmooth

Just north of Pittsburgh, PA.


----------



## LadyTramp94

New Mexico


----------



## Morieris

NW Florida.

So, not the cool part (Orlando and Tampa), but close enough to get a lot of your government news.


----------



## Metro West

On the west side of Orlando, FL


----------



## Amanda Hickerty

Michigan


----------



## disnut2077

Tampa, Florida!


----------



## Goofy4Pooh

Florida. The Villages just 50 min from our Happy Place WDW!


----------



## Drewsdad

Mississippi


----------



## JamieGagnon

I live in Canada!


----------



## mrssam

Colorado


----------



## kanerf

Pennsylvania, specifically Western PA.  I often refer to it as Pennsyltucky.


----------



## ParklandDISDad

Florida. ~2.5 hour drive from happiness.


----------



## Solo2987

Georgia.  About 8 hours from Disney World!


----------



## jnktrips

NC!  Far, but not too far.


----------



## jonhason martin

I am from New York and want to visit Disney World once.


----------



## asjrg12

Alaska


----------



## jily96

I'm in Cleveland, OH


----------



## shanenindy

Indianapolis, IN


----------



## Pickles516

Nassau County, Long Island, NY. How you doin?


----------



## wfjny

Pickles516 said:


> Nassau County, Long Island, NY. How you doin?


Moved from Lynbrook to Charlotte NC in 2011.
Now just an 8 hour drive to WDW.


----------



## bayri

I'm from Arizona, the Grand Canyon state!


----------



## Jodie0705

New Berlin, WI - 20 minutes from Milwaukee


----------



## Belle53

Tennessee.


----------



## Tiger8691

NE Alabama. 8+ hours from WDW.


----------



## debsister

Michigan


----------



## Susie831

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


Indiana


----------



## Scott Murray

rosemerry said:


> Hi, i am from Florida. Let see where do you live. Everyone reply with their state name


Indiana!!  16 hrs and 5 minutes by car to Disney World!!


----------



## rebelbuddhist

lilkimmyk said:


> .


Rogers, ARKANSAS


----------



## Pink Dumbo

Illinois


----------



## mad4india

india, faridabad


----------



## fireman1

Near tupelo ms. The wife and I are leaving for the world in one week and one day. 
it's an 11 hour drive if we don't stop much, but we do,  so it takes us about 14.


----------



## BexxW

Michigan


----------



## The WDW 3

Pennsylvania


----------



## heynowirv

Lower Slower Delaware.


----------



## Jamesrfry

Lake District, United Kingdom


----------



## Ss77

Staten Island, New York


----------



## Bahamontes

Atlannah, Jawjuh
446 miles door to door


----------



## CLamb

South Mississippi! We are about an hour from New Orleans.


----------



## disneymerlady

Hi I'm Abs and I'm new to DIS. I'm from Michigan!


----------



## Lizzardo88

Maryland


----------



## dixonyy18

Buffalo NY!


----------



## cinnabunjay

I'm originally from Ohio, but I recently moved to Rockland, Maine!


----------



## sammismiles

Ft Myers, Florida.


----------



## katy621

Seattle, Washington


----------

